# الاقانيم



## موحد مسلم (24 يناير 2010)

*لماذا ثلاثة أقانيم وما الحكمة من ذلك ؟*
*الم يكن يكفي اقنوم واحد ويجتمع به كل صفات الاقانيم الثلاثة ؟*
*وطالما هم ثلاثة اقانيم فلماذا إتحدوا اذن ؟*
*وهل كل اقنوم له وظيفه معينه لا يفعلها غيره ؟*
*وشكرا جزيلا*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (24 يناير 2010)

كما قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه " فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ " ( متى28 : 19 ) . 

واستخدام ( اسم ) هنا بالمفرد تعنى أن الثلاثة واحد . ولما كانت بنوته للآب ليست بنوة عامة ، وإنما هي بنوة خاصة بمعنى خاص يعنى لاهوته . لذلك كان يلقب بالابن . 


إن عقيدة الثالوث لا تعنى مطلقاً أننا نؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة كما يتوهم البعض، ولكن مفهوم هذه العقيدة هو أن الله الواحد: موجود بذاته، وله كلمة، وله روح كما سنوضح فيما يلي:



*فالله موجود بذاتـه: أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود]. 


*والله ناطق بكلمته: أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن) [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود]. 



* والله أيضا حي بروحه: إذ أن الله الذي يعطي حياة لكل بشر لا نتصور أنه هو نفسه بدون روح! ولقد أعلن الله عن روحه هذا بلفظة (الروح القدس)


*والثالوث واضح من قوله في الآية السابقة: "الآب والابن والروح القدس". فهذا هو الثالوث الذي شرحناه سابقا: الآب هو الذات، والابن هو كلمته، والروح هو الروح القدس، وهذا الثالوث هو واحد.

_ يوحنا الرسول يؤكد هذا المفهوم بكل وضوح قائلاً "فان الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" (رسالة يوحنا الأولى 5: 7) وبمقارنة الآيتين تجد ألقاب الثالوث الأقدس كالآتي: الآب والابن (أو الكلمة) والروح القدس.

هذا هو الثالوث الأقدس في الإله الواحد الذي نؤمن به.


ارجو ان تكون الامور وضحت امامك الان

سلام السيد المسيح ربي والهي ومخلصي​


----------



## موحد مسلم (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك أخ أفا علي الرد
ولكنك لم ترد علي أسئلتي بشكل مباشر
ارجو ان يكون كل اجابه مستقله بالسؤال الخاص بها
لماذا ثلاثة أقانيم وما الحكمة من ذلك ؟
الم يكن يكفي اقنوم واحد ويجتمع به كل صفات الاقانيم الثلاثة ؟
وطالما هم ثلاثة اقانيم فلماذا إتحدوا اذن ؟
وهل كل اقنوم له وظيفه معينه لا يفعلها غيره ؟


----------



## الروح النارى (24 يناير 2010)

موحد مسلم قال:


> *لماذا ثلاثة أقانيم وما الحكمة من ذلك ؟*


*حكمة إلهية*​


موحد مسلم قال:


> *الم يكن يكفي اقنوم واحد ويجتمع به كل صفات الاقانيم الثلاثة ؟*


*كلا *​ 


موحد مسلم قال:


> *وطالما هم ثلاثة اقانيم فلماذا إتحدوا اذن ؟*


*من قال أنهم منفصلين حتى يتحدوا*​ 


موحد مسلم قال:


> *وهل كل اقنوم له وظيفه معينه لا يفعلها غيره ؟*


*عزيزى كلمة أقنوم سريانية الأصل ومعناها صفة ذاتية*
*أما الجوهر الإلهى واحد*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (24 يناير 2010)

الثالوث المقدس هو ليس تعددية فى الجوهر و انما تعددية فى داخل الجوهر الواحد فنحن نؤمن ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم واحد و ليسوا ثلاثة و لكن فى الجوهر و ايضا نؤمن انهم ثلاثة و لكن اقنوميا و ليس جوهريا و ذاتيا فالاب ليس هو الابن ليس هو الروح القدس اقنوميا و لكن الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس ذاتيا و جوهريا ​

مثل توضيحي:

النار يوجد بها لهب؛ واللهب يخرج منه نور وحرارة. فاللهب يسمى نار، والنور يسمى نار، والحرارة تسمى نار، والدليل على ذلك من الممكن أن نقول إننا نوقد النار، أو إننا نوقد اللهب، أحياناً نقول نحن نستنير بالنار أو نحن نستدفئ على الحرارة أو نحن نستدفئ على النار. فاللهب والنور والحرارة الخارجة منه شئ واحد أى نار واحدة وليسوا ثلاثة نيران. ولكن اللهب غير النور غير الحرارة. ومع أن اللهب غير النور غير الحرارة ولكن اللهب إن لم يلد نوراً ويشع حرارة لا يكون ناراً على الإطلاق. فاللهب بنوره وحرارته يكون ناراً حقيقية



هكذا إذا تأملنا فى الثالوث القدوس نفهم أن الآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هـو الله. 

مثل اللهب نـار، والنور نـار، والحرارة نار، فالآب هو الله الآب، والابن هو الله الابن، والروح القدس هو 

الله الروح القدس، ويمكن أن يُقال الله فقط بدون الآب. كما نقول أن اللهب هو نار فالتسمية ليست 

مشكلة ولكن إذا لم يوجد الابن لا يوجد الله. لأنه لا يوجد آب بغير ابن ولا توجد نار بغير حرارة؛ حتى 

لو كان هناك لهب. لأن اللهب بدون حرارة ليس له قيمة، وكذلك أيضاً العقل بدون فكر ليس له قيمة، 

فالمولد يلد كهرباء، والنور يلد شعاع، والعقل يلد فكر، والزهور تلد رائحة، والمغناطيس يلد مجال 

مغناطيسى، والنبات يلد براعم، ولا يوجد شئ فى الوجود كله لا يلد غير الحجر والجماد الأصم. 

فالله أعلن لنا أنه كإله واحد هو آب وابن وروح قدس.


ارجو ان اكون اوضحت اكثر


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 يناير 2010)

> *لماذا ثلاثة أقانيم وما الحكمة من ذلك ؟*



*طيب مش نعرف الأول 
كلمة " اقنوم " تعنى اية عندك ، عشان لما نجاوب يبقى الأجابة توصل بسرعة ؟


ياريت تشرح لنا معنى الكلمة عندك
*


> *وطالما هم ثلاثة اقانيم فلماذا إتحدوا اذن ؟*



*مين اللى قال انهم اتحدوا ؟*


​


----------



## موحد مسلم (24 يناير 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *حكمة إلهية*​


ماذا تعني بحمة الهيه
كل شئ له سبب وانا اسأل عن السب



الروح النارى قال:


> *كلا *​


 لماذا ؟ 



الروح النارى قال:


> *عزيزى كلمة أقنوم سريانية الأصل ومعناها صفة ذاتية*
> *أما الجوهر الإلهى واحد*​


 هل هذا يعني ان الاقانيم الثلاثه لهم نفس الوظيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (24 يناير 2010)

الاخ موحد مسلم:

ارجو الرجوع للمشاركات وقرأتها جيدا حتي تقدر ان تفهم جيدا وتكون الرؤيه امامك واضحه

حتي لا ندور في حلقه ونرجع لنفس النقطه


----------



## for give me (24 يناير 2010)

موحد مسلم قال:


> *لماذا ثلاثة أقانيم وما الحكمة من ذلك ؟*
> *الم يكن يكفي اقنوم واحد ويجتمع به كل صفات الاقانيم الثلاثة ؟*
> *وطالما هم ثلاثة اقانيم فلماذا إتحدوا اذن ؟*
> *وهل كل اقنوم له وظيفه معينه لا يفعلها غيره ؟*
> *وشكرا جزيلا*


طيب لماذا الانسان جسد وعقل وروح كان يكفي ان يكون جسدا فقط او عقلا فقط او روحا فقط هل سألت نفسك لماذا الانسان جسد وعقل وروح


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2010)

موحد مسلم قال:


> *لماذا ثلاثة أقانيم وما الحكمة من ذلك ؟*
> *الم يكن يكفي اقنوم واحد ويجتمع به كل صفات الاقانيم الثلاثة ؟*
> *وطالما هم ثلاثة اقانيم فلماذا إتحدوا اذن ؟*
> *وهل كل اقنوم له وظيفه معينه لا يفعلها غيره ؟*
> *وشكرا جزيلا*



لماذا عندك رأس واحدة، و روح واحدة، و أذنان و أنف؟!
لماذا ليس رأسين، و روحين، و أذن واحدة و ثلاث أنوف مثلاً؟


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2010)

*الاخ موحد مسلم:*​ 


molka molkan قال:


> *طيب مش نعرف الأول *
> *كلمة " اقنوم " تعنى اية عندك ، عشان لما نجاوب يبقى الأجابة توصل بسرعة ؟*​
> 
> *ياريت تشرح لنا معنى الكلمة عندك*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

*



			لعل الخلاف الأكبر في الحوار بين المسيحيّة والإسلام ,هو الخلاف القائم على اعتقاد المسيحيين بألوهية المسيح ,الأمر الذي يحسبه الإسلام كفراً. وقد اعترض عليه بعدة آيات من القرآن،أبرزها أربع ,وردت في سورة المائدة ,وآية خامسة في سورة النساء :

1لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ا بْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئاً إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ا بْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً - المائدة 5 :17 - .

2لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ا بْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ ا عْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِا للَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ - المائدة5 :72 - .

3لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ - المائدة5 :73 - .

4وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ا بْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ ا تَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلَا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ - المائدة 5 :116 - .

5يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلَا تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْحَقَّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ا بْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إلى مَرْيَمَ وَرَوُحٌ مِنْهُ فَا~مِنُوا بِا للَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلَا تَقُولُوا ثَلَاثَةٌ ا نْتَهُوا خَيْراً لَكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِا للَّهِ وَكِيلاً - النساء 4 :171 - .

ومن يتأمل هذه الآيات في ضوء تفاسير علماء الإسلام يلاحظ أن هذه النصوص تحارب تعليماً يحمل معنى الإشراك بالله وتعدّد الآلهة وعبادة البشر. ولكن المسيحيّة لا تعلّم بالإشراك ولا بتعدّد الآلهة ولا بعبادة البشر ,بدليل قول المسيح

: لِلرَّبِّ إِلهكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ - متى 4 :10 - .

لعل من يقرأ المائدة 5 :116 يتصور أن المسيحيين يؤلهون مريم العذراء ,وهذا غير صحيح. والواقع أن السؤال الموجَّه إلى المسيح هنا ,نشأ من وجود أهل بدعة عند ظهور الإسلام. وهم أناس وثنيون حاولوا الالتصاق بالكنيسة ,فنادوا ببدعة مفادها أن مريم العذراء إلهة. ويقول المؤرّخون إنهم استعاضوا بها عن الزهرة التي كانوا يعبدونها قبلاً. وقد أطلقوا على أنفسهم اسم المريميين وأشار اليهم العلاّمة أحمد المقريزي في كتابه القول الإبريزي صفحة 26. وذكرهم ابن حَزْم في كتابه الملل والاهواء والنحل صفحة 48. ولكن هذه البدعة بعيدة كل البُعد عن المسيحيّة. وليس هناك مسيحي واحد يؤمن بها. وقد انبرى العلماء المسيحيون وقتها لمقاومة هذه الضلالة بكل الحجج الكتابية والعقلية ,ولم ينته القرن السابع حتى كانت قد تلاشت.

وكذلك المسيحيّة لا تعلّم بأن المسيح إله من دون الله ,بل تؤمن بأن الآب والابن إله واحد ,بلا تعدّد ولا افتراق. وقد أكّد المسيح ذلك بقوله : أَنَا وَالْآبُ وَاحِدٌ,,, أَنِّي فِي الْآبِ وَالْآبَ فِيَّ - يوحنا 10 :30 ,14 :11 - .

أما قول القرآن : لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة والذي يستند عليه أعداء المسيحيّة ,فقد قيلت بطائفة المرقونيين الذين لفظتهم الكنيسة وحرمت أتباعهم ,لأنهم علَّموا بتثليث باطل ,ونادوا بثلاثة آلهة وهم :

- أ - عادل ,أنزل التوارة - ب - صالح ,نسخ التوراة - ج - شرير ,وهو إبليس

كما أن الإسلام في نصوصه هذه ,حارب طائفتي المانوية والديصانية اللتين تقولان بإلهين أحدهما للخير وهو جوهر النور ,والثاني للشر وهو جوهر الظلمة.

إذاً فالإسلام لم يحارب عقيدة الثالوث المسيحيّة الصحيحة ,كما يتوهم البعض. ولهذا لا أعتبر أن آيات القرآن المقاومة لتعدد الألهة كانت موجَّهة ضد المسيحيّة.

وحين نتتبع هذا الموضوع في الكتب الإسلامية ,نرى أن علماء المسلمين بحثوا في عقيدة الثالوث

وهذه هي تعليقاتهم على قول القرآن : ولا تقولوا ثلاثة - النساء 4 :171 - .

1تفسير الزمخشري : يقولون : هو جوهر واحد ,ثلاثة أقانيم .

إن صحت الحكاية عنهم أنهم يقولون : هو جوهر واحد ,ثلاثة أقانيم : أقنوم الآب وأقنوم الابن وأقنوم روح القدس ,وأنهم يريدون بأقنوم الآب الذات وبأقنوم الابن العلم وبأقنوم روح القدس الحياة فتقديره - الله ثلاثة - . وإلاَّ فتقديره - الآلهة ثلاثة - . والذي يدل عليه القرآن التصريح منهم بأن الله والمسيح ومريم ثلاثة آلهة وأن المسيح ولدُ الله من مريم. ألا ترى إلى قوله : أأنت قلت للناس : اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله ! وحكاية الله أوثق من حكاية غيره .

وقد علَّق كاتب مسيحي حكيم على تفسير الزمخشري بقوله : نعم ,إن حكاية الله أوثق من حكاية غيره. لكن القرآن حكى في تلك الآية لتفسير الثلاثة مقالة بعض النصارى من جهال العرب في تثليثهم الكافر الذي كفَّرته المسيحيّة قبل القرآن. فجاء الزمخشري وجعل من ذلك التثليث المنحرف تثليث المسيحيّة ظلماً وعدواناً ,مع أنه ينقل التثليث المسيحي الصحيح بتعبيره الصريح : الله ثلاثة : جوهر واحد ,ثلاثة أقانيم . ولماذا يشك في صحة قولهم الذي يورده عنهم ,وينسب اليهم قولاً كافراً هم منه براء؟ انه يفتري على القرآن وعلى المسيحية إذ يقول : وحكاية الله أوثق من حكاية غيره .

2تفسير البيضاوي : الله ثلاثة أقانيم : الآب والابن وروح القدس .

ولا تقولوا : ثلاثة! أي الآلهة ثلاثة : الله والمسيح وأمه. ويشهد عليه قوله : أأنت قلت للناس : اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله؟أو الله ثلاثة إن صحَّ انهم يقولون : الله ثلاثة أقانيم ,الآب والابن وروح القدس ,ويريدون بالآب الذات وبالابن العلم وبروح القدس الحياة .

والمسيحيون يسألون البيضاوي وأمثاله : لماذا هذا الشك من مقالتهم التي بها يجهرون؟ ولماذا الافتراء عليهم بنسبة مقالة كافرة من بعض جهال الجاهلية ,الى المسيحيّة جمعاء ,وهي منها براء؟

فالبيضاوي ينقل أيضاً صيغة التثليث الصحيح ولا يكفِّرها ,بل يكذب عليها مثل غيره ,اعتماداً على ظاهر القرآن في ما لا يعني المسيحيّة بشيء.

3تفسير الرازي : صفات ثلاث فهذا لا يمكن انكاره .

الرازي مفسّر متكلّم. وهو يتعرّض لصيغة التثليث المسيحي ويطبق عليها تكفير القرآن للثلاثة ,لتفسيره الخاطيء :

قوله - ثلاثة - خبر مبتدأ محذوف. ثم اختلفوا في تعيين ذلك المبتدأ على وجوه :

الأول : ما ذكرناه ,أي ولا تقولوا الأقانيم ثلاثة. المعنى لا تقولوا : إن الله سبحانه هو واحد بالجوهر ,ثلاثة بالأقانيم. واعلم أن مذهب النصارى مجهول جداً ,والذي يتحصل منه أنهم أثبتوا ذاتاً موصوفة بصفات ثلاث. إلاَّ أنهم سمُّوها صفات ,وهي في الحقيقة ذوات قائمة بأنفسها. فلهذا المعنى قال : ولا تقولوا : ثلاثة. انتهوا . فأما إن حملنا الثلاثة على أنهم يُثبتون صفات ثلاث فهذا لا يمكن إنكاره. وكيف لا نقول ذلك ,ونحن نقول : هو الله الملك القدوس السلام العالِم الحي القادر المريد . ونفهم من كل واحد من هذه الألفاظ غير ما نفهمه من اللفظ الآخر. ولا معنى لتعدد الصفات إلاَّ ذلك. فلو كان القول بتعدّد الصفات كفر ,لزم ردّ جميع القرآن ,ولزوم ردّ العقل ,من حيث نعلم بالضرورة أن المفهوم من كونه تعالى عالماً ,غير المفهوم من كونه حياً.

الثاني : آلهتنا ثلاثة ,كما قال الزجّاج مستشهداً بآية المائدة - 5 :116 - .

الثالث : قال الفرّاء : هم ثلاثة كقوله : سيقولون : ثلاثة . وذلك لأن ذكر عيسى ومريم مع الله بهذه العبارة يوهم كونهما إلهين .

ويعلق الكاتب المسيحي الحكيم ,الذي اقتبسنا منه بقوله : ونحن لا يعنينا التفسير اللغوي للمبتدأ المحذوف. إنما يهمنا تفسير الرازي لمقالة المسيحيين في التثليث. فهو يرد الأقانيم الثلاثة لأنها في الحقيقة ذوات قائمة بأنفسها .

وهذا هو غلطه في فهم العقيدة المسيحيّة. فليست الأقانيم الثلاثة في الله ذوات قائمة بأنفسها ,انما ذوات قائمة في

جوهر الله الفرد .

والتثليث المسيحي هو كما وصفه الرازي : أنهم أثبتوا ذاتاً موصوفة بصفات ثلاث .

والمسيحيون يسمون هذه الصفات الإلهية الثلاث : الأبوة والبنوّة والروحانية في الله أقانيم لتمييزها عن سائر صفات الله. فتلك الأقانيم الثلاثة هي صلات ذاتية كيانية لا محض صفاتية وهي قائمة في الجوهر الإلهي الفرد. لذلك نردّ على الرازي قوله : فأما إن حملنا الثلاثة ويجب أن نحملها على أنهم يثبتون صفات ثلاث ,فهذا لا يمكن إنكاره... فلو كان القول بتعدد الصفات كفر ,لزم رد جميع القرآن ,ولزم رد العقل .

فالمسيحيون يثبتون في الله ذاتاً موصوفة بصلات ذاتية كيانية ثلاث ,يسمّونها الآب والكلمة والروح.

هذا هو التثليث المسيحي الصحيح الذي لمحه الرازي وابتعد عنه لعقدة في نفسه.

وهذا ما يثبته المسيحيون من صلات ذاتية ,أو صفات كيانية ,في الله. فمن أنكرها لزمه ردّ القرآن ,ولزمه رد العقل ,لأن هذا التثليث الصحيح من صميم التوحيد.

4تفسير الغزالي : وهو ينصف المسيحيّة في عقيدتها التثليثية. قال حجة الإسلام الإمام الغزالي في كتابه الرد الجميل ص 43 ,يحلّل التثليث المسيحي : يعتقدون أن ذات الباري واحدة. ولها اعتبارات :

1فإن اعتُبرت مقيَّدة بصفة لا يتوقف وجودها على تقدم وجود صفة قبلها كالوجود ,فذلك المسمَّى عندهم بأقنوم الآب. وان اعتُبرت موصوفة بصفة يتوقفوجودها على تقدم وجود صفة قبلها ,كالعلم فإن الذات يتوقف اتّصافها بالعِلم على اتّصافها بالوجود فذلك المسمَّى عندهم بأقنوم الابن أو الكلمة. وان اعتُبرت بقيد كون ذاتها معقولة لها ,فذلك المسمَّى عندهم بأقنوم روح القدس.

فيقوم اذن من الآب معنى الوجود ,ومن الكلمة أو الابن معنى العلم ,ومن روح القدس كون ذات الباري معقولة له. هذا حاصل هذا الاصطلاح فتكون ذات الإله واحدة في الموضوع ,موصوفة بكل أقنوم من هذه الأقانيم.

2ومنهم من يقول : ان الذات ,إن اعتُبرت من حيث هي ذات ,لا باعتبار صفة البتة ,فهذا الاعتبار عندهم عبارة عن العقل المجرد ,وهو المسمَّى عندهم بأقنوم الآب. وان اعتُبرت من حيث هي عاقلة لذاتها ,فهذا الاعتبار عندهم عبارة عن معنى العاقل ,وهو المسمى بأقنوم الابن أو الكلمة. وإن اعتُبرت بقيد كون ذاتها معقولة لها ,فهذا الاعتبار عندهم عبارة عن معنى المعقول ,وهو المسمى بأقنوم روح القدس.

فعلى هذا الاصطلاح يكون العقل عبارة عن ذات الله فقط ,والآب مرادفاً له ,والعاقل عبارة عن ذاته بقيد كونها عاقلة لذاتها ,والابن أو الكلمة مرادف له ,والمعقول عن الإله عبارة عن الإله الذي ذاته معقولة له ,وروح القدس مرادف له.

هذا اعتقادهم في الأقانيم : وإذا صحَّت المعاني فلا مشاحة في الألفاظ ,ولا في اصطلاح المتكلمين .

ويعلّق الكاتب الحكيم على أقوال الغزالي فيقول :

فالغزالي يشهد للمسيحيين بالتوحيد. ويشهد لهم بصحة اصطلاحهم في تفسير التثليث في التوحيد ,بناءً على الاعتبارين اللذين ساقهما عنهم : الأول على اعتبار الأقانيم في الله صفات ذاتية ,في الذات الإلهية الواحدة ,والثاني على اعتبار الأقانيم في الله أفعالاً ذاتية في الذات الإلهية الواحدة.

والقول الصحيح الذي يجمع الأفعال الذاتية والصفات الذاتية ,في الله الواحد الأحد ,

كونها صلات كيانية بين الله الآب وكلمته وروحه ,في الجوهر الإلهي الفرد .

وقد أنصف الغزالي التثليث المسيحي في هذا الحكم : إذا صحت المعاني فلا مشاحة في الألفاظ ,ولا في اصطلاح المتكلمين . والمعاني قد صحَّت ,بحسب التنزيل الإنجيلي ,والكلام المسيحي الذي يفصّله.

مطابقة الأشعرية للمسيحيّة

الأشعرية هي مذهب أهل السنّة والجماعة في الإسلام. ومقالتها في مشكل الذات والصفات في الله ,هي أصحّ تعبير لحقيقة الأقانيم الثلاثة في الله.

كانت الصفاتية تقول : صفات الله هي غير ذاته ,مما يقود إلى القول بقديمين. فجاءت المعتزلة تقول : صفات الله هي عين ذاته مما يقود إلى التعطيل في الله. وقامت الأشعرية تقول بمنزلة بين المنزلتين : الصفات في الله ليست هي عين الذات ,ولا هي غيرها ,إنما هي في منزلة بين المنزلتين . وكيف يكون ذلك؟ هذا سر الله في ذاته. وَمَا أُوتِيتُمْ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً - الإسراء 17 :85 - .

والتعبير الأشعري ,وهو قول الإسلام في الذات والصفات ,أصحّ تعبير للتثليث المسيحي : إن الأقانيم الثلاثة في الله الواحد الأحد صفات ذاتية ,بل صلات كيانية ليست هي عين الذات ولا هي غيرها ,انما هي في منزلة بين المنزلتين .

وإذا قيل : كيف يكون ذلك؟ أُجيب بما قاله الإمام مالك في الرَّحْمَانُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى - طه 20 :5 - . قال : الاستواء غير مجهول ,والكيف غير معقول ,والسؤال عنه بدعة .

فإذا كان السؤال عن تعبير قرآني مجازي بدعة ,فكم بالحري السؤال عن صلات الله الأقنومية في ذاته؟ لذلك يكفر من يحوّل الكلام في الذات والأقانيم إلى عملية حسابية ,فيقول : كيف يكون الواحد ثلاثة؟ كلا ليس الواحد ثلاثة ,على اعتبار واحد ,وعلى صعيد واحد ,انما الله واحد في ذاته مثلث في صفاته ,أو صلاته الذاتية أي أقانيمه الثلاثة. وليس في هذا ما يتعارض مع النقل الكريم ,ولا مع العقل السليم.

هذا هو التثليث الصحيح ,في التوحيد الخالص.

وهذا التثليث الإنجيلي في التوحيد الكتابي ليس بالتثليث المنحرف الكافر الذي يكفّره القرآن بمقالته في الثلاثة ,وصيغها الأربعة ,وقد كفرتها المسيحيّة من قبله.

لذلك فتكفير التثليث المسيحي باسم التوحيد القرآني ,هو افتراء على التوحيد وعلى القرآن ,وجهل بالإنجيل والعقيدة المسيحيّنة.

ان التثليث المسيحي في التوحيد الخالص هو تفسير مُنزَل لحياة الحي القيوم في ذاته الصمدانية ,فلا خلاف على الاطلاق بين التوحيد القرآني والتثليث الإنجيلي ,في التوحيد الكتابي المتواتر في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
شرح للثالوث من كتاب عرب قدامي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يناير 2010)

الاخ الموحد المسلم 
اراك تصر على اجابة اسئلتك تحديدا ، وها انا احاول مع الاخوة اجابتك على اسئلتك 



موحد مسلم قال:


> لماذا ثلاثة أقانيم وما الحكمة من ذلك ؟




لقد اعلن الله عن ذاته في الكتاب المقدس انه اله واحد ، في ثلاث اقانيم ( الآب والابن والروح القدس ) ، وطبعا هناك اسرار الهية لا نعلمها لم يعلنها الله عن ذاته حاليا ، ولا نستطيع ان نشترط على الله ما يعلنه عن ذاته وما يخفيه ، ببساطة شديدة لانه هو ( الله ) ونحن لسنا كذلك .

يقول الرسول بالوحي المقدس :

(9 لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبأ بعض التنبوء. 10 ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض. 11 لما كنت طفلا كطفل كنت اتكلم وكطفل كنت افطن وكطفل كنت افتكر.ولكن لما صرت رجلا ابطلت ما للطفل. 12 فاننا ننظر الآن في مرآة في لغز لكن حينئذ وجها لوجه. الآن اعرف بعض المعرفة لكن حينئذ ساعرف كما عرفت.13 اما الآن فيثبت الايمان والرجاء والمحبة هذه الثلاثة ولكن اعظمهن المحبة)
(1 كورنثوس 13: 9 - 13)

اذا ليس لنا ان نخوض فيما لم يعلنه الله ، ونكتفي بمعرفة الله كما اعلن عن ذاته .
 




> الم يكن يكفي اقنوم واحد ويجتمع به كل صفات الاقانيم الثلاثة ؟




كما اجبنا سابقا ،هذا اعلان الله عن ذاته ، واذا دخلنا الى هذا النوع من الاسئلة ، فربما نسأل ، لماذا خلقنا الله بيدين اثنتين ، الم يكفي ان يخلقنا بيد واحدة تقوم بالعمل ؟؟؟

او لماذا خلقنا الله ( روح ونفس وجسد ) الم يستطع ان يخلقنا ( جسد ) فقط ويقوم بكل المهام التي يقوم بها الثلاث مكونات الرئيسية للانسان ؟؟

لماذا ينوع الله الغذاء من مصادر الطعام المتنوعة ،الم يستطع ان يخلق نوعا واحدا فقط من الطعام ليؤدي كل الوظائف ؟؟؟

اجابة السؤال ببساطة ( هو الله ونحن لسنا كذلك ) ليس علينا ان نشترط كيف يكون ، نحن عقلنا قاصر في امورنا الانسانية فهل نخطط ونرسم ونصمم كيف يكون الله افضل ؟؟؟




> وطالما هم ثلاثة اقانيم فلماذا إتحدوا اذن ؟




اسئلة من نوع سوف اصطاد خطأ باي طريقة ، وهذه النوعية من الاسئلة يمكن اثارتها لاي شيء ولن تتنهي اى شيء .

فمثلا : اذ كانت اعضاء الانسان مختلفة تكون الانسان الواحد ، فلماذا لم تتحد كل اعضاء الانسان في شكل اليد فقط ؟؟؟
او في شكل العين فقط ؟؟؟

هذه اسئلة لا تطلب الفهم ، بل تعبر عن عقلية طارح السؤال .





> وهل كل اقنوم له وظيفه معينه لا يفعلها غيره ؟




حيث انك تسأل عن الله ، ولا تراه ، ولا تعرفه ، فسوف اجيبك بما تراه وتفهمه وتعرفه.

في جسم الانسان ، اليد لها وظيفة والرجل لها وظيفة ، وبالرغم من تحديد الوظائف الا اننا نرى اناسا فقط يديهم واستعملوا ارجلهم في الكتابة والاكل وكل ما كان تفعله اليد .

فالانسان العادي لديه يدين ورجلين ، وبالرغم من ان كل منهما تقوم بكل الوظائف التي تقوم بها الاخرى ، ولكن هناك تنسيق وتكامل ان تفعل اليد وظيفتها وتفعل الرجل وظيفتها .

اذا اجابة سؤالك ببساطة هي ان الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم ، لتعيين الوظائف وليس لعدم قدرة الاقنوم .

الله معك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

*فالغزالي يشهد للمسيحيين بالتوحيد. ويشهد لهم بصحة اصطلاحهم في تفسير التثليث في التوحيد ,بناءً على الاعتبارين اللذين ساقهما عنهم : الأول على اعتبار الأقانيم في الله صفات ذاتية ,في الذات الإلهية الواحدة ,والثاني على اعتبار الأقانيم في الله أفعالاً ذاتية في الذات الإلهية الواحدة.

والقول الصحيح الذي يجمع الأفعال الذاتية والصفات الذاتية ,في الله الواحد الأحد ,

كونها صلات كيانية بين الله الآب وكلمته وروحه ,في الجوهر الإلهي الفرد .

وقد أنصف الغزالي التثليث المسيحي في هذا الحكم : إذا صحت المعاني فلا مشاحة في الألفاظ ,ولا في اصطلاح المتكلمين . والمعاني قد صحَّت ,بحسب التنزيل الإنجيلي ,والكلام المسيحي الذي يفصّله.



*


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> *فالغزالي يشهد للمسيحيين بالتوحيد. ويشهد لهم بصحة اصطلاحهم في تفسير التثليث في التوحيد ,بناءً على الاعتبارين اللذين ساقهما عنهم : الأول على اعتبار الأقانيم في الله صفات ذاتية ,في الذات الإلهية الواحدة ,والثاني على اعتبار الأقانيم في الله أفعالاً ذاتية في الذات الإلهية الواحدة.*
> 
> *والقول الصحيح الذي يجمع الأفعال الذاتية والصفات الذاتية ,في الله الواحد الأحد ,*
> 
> ...


 
ليس الغزالي فقط ، بل كل من يقرأ العقيدة المسيحية من مصادرها ، يعترف ويقر بان المسيحيين يعبدون اله واحد 
مثل ( توفيق الحكيم ) و ( طه حسين ) و (عباس العقاد ) و ( عبد المعطي حجازي ) والاخير كتب مقالة هامة في جريدة الاهرام منذ سنوات قليلة بهذا المعنى .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومات المهمه الي قولتها عن الكتاب دول كمان نيومان

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يناير 2010)

هذه المقالة وجدتها على احد المنتديات المسيحية ، انقلها لكم ، لاحتوائها مزيد من الاسماء الاسلامية التي فهمت العقيدة المسيحية ، عبادة الله الواحد .




> *- هناك العديد من أقوال العلماء المسلمين الذين أعترفوا بصحة الثالوث المسيحى و لكنى ذكرت القليل منها و يمكن لمن يريد الزيادة أن يعود إلى المراجع التى ذكرتها .
> 1- الأمام الغزالي في وصفه للعقيدة المسيحية في الذات الإلهية؛ " يعتقدون أن ذات الباري واحدة. ولها اعتبارات:*
> 
> *أ – " فإن اعتُبرت مقيدة بصفة لا يتوقف وجودها على تقدم وجود صفة قبلها كالوجود، فذلك المسمى عندهم بأقنوم الآب. وأن اعتُبرت موصوفة بصفة يتوقف وجود صفة قبلها، كالعلم، - فإن الذات يتوقف اتصافها بالعلم على اتصافها بالوجود – فذلك المسمى عندهم بأقنوم الابن أو الكلمة. وأن اعتُبرت بقيد كون ذاتها معقولة لها، فذلك المسمى عندهم بأقنوم روح القدس.*
> ...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك استاذي

حقيقه انت متخصص في شرح العقيده المسيحيه للمسلمين و قدرت تقرب المفهوم لناس كتير من خلفيه اسلاميه

لان كلمه من خلفيه اسلاميه مظله بتشمل تحتها الي ممارسين للدين الاسلامي و الملحدين الخارجين منه و ما عرفوش غيره في بدايه حياتهم زيي كدا 

فتفهيم العقيده للطرفين دول فن 

شكرا استاذي عالمقال

سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

> ثل توضيحي:
> 
> النار يوجد بها لهب؛ واللهب يخرج منه نور وحرارة. فاللهب يسمى نار، والنور يسمى نار، والحرارة تسمى نار، والدليل على ذلك من الممكن أن نقول إننا نوقد النار، أو إننا نوقد اللهب، أحياناً نقول نحن نستنير بالنار أو نحن نستدفئ على الحرارة أو نحن نستدفئ على النار. فاللهب والنور والحرارة الخارجة منه شئ واحد أى نار واحدة وليسوا ثلاثة نيران. ولكن اللهب غير النور غير الحرارة. ومع أن اللهب غير النور غير الحرارة ولكن اللهب إن لم يلد نوراً ويشع حرارة لا يكون ناراً على الإطلاق. فاللهب بنوره وحرارته يكون ناراً حقيقية



عالم زمانك 

فلهب النار ليست هي النار بل هي خاصيه تابعه لها
كما ان النور  ليس نار بل هي خاصيه بل هي خاصيه لها
كما ان الحراره ليست نارى بل هي ايضا خاصيه تابعه لها 
فكل هذه صفات للنار وليست هي النار نفسها مستحيل ان يكون ذلك 

كما ان ماذكرت ان النار يصدر منها لهب واللهب يصدر منه نور وحراره هما اربعه وليسوا بثلاثه !!!
ومستحيل ان يكونوا كلهم واحد  فهل النور مثل النار تحرق او اذا وضعت اصبعك لسعتك !!! 
ام هل الحراره نارا  تحرق !!!




> هكذا إذا تأملنا فى الثالوث القدوس نفهم أن الآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هـو الله.
> 
> مثل اللهب نـار، والنور نـار، والحرارة نار، فالآب هو الله الآب، والابن هو الله الابن، والروح القدس هو
> 
> ...



من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام هل هناك دليل ينص على ان الاب اله والابن اله والروح القدس اله؟؟
ام هذا كلام ليس له اي دليل من الصحه في كتابكم فاستخدمتم العقل لتدللوا على هذا الكلام !؟؟
واين قال الله جل في علاه  عن نفسه انه كاله واحد هو الاب والابن والروح القدس كما تقولون ؟؟




> > ارجو ان اكون اوضحة اكثر



اين ذلك الايضاح فكلامك كله  لا يوجد به اي دليل لكي تبني عليه ماذكرت
فعلمائك المسيحيين لم يستطيعوا تفسير معتقدكم هذا  فهل ستستطيع انت ان تفسره ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

> فلهب النار ليست هي النار بل هي خاصيه تابعه لها
> كما ان النور ليس نار بل هي خاصيه بل هي خاصيه لها



من اين اللهب ولا نار

من اين الحراره و لا نار

من اين الشعاع ولا شمس

هذا ملازم ازلي لهذا طوووووووووول ما النار شاله لها حراره انطفئت النار انطفئت الحراره

انفطئت الشمس ذهب شعاعها

سلام


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> عالم زمانك
> 
> فلهب النار ليست هي النار بل هي خاصيه تابعه لها
> كما ان النور ليس نار بل هي خاصيه بل هي خاصيه لها
> ...


 
الكلام مضروب للمثل , ومن المعروف ان المثل هو للتشبية وليس لتمام المطابقة 
المقصود من المثل لا ان تناقشيه ، بل ان يجعل لك الامور الروحية التي لا تراها العين ولا تدركها الماديات ، اكثر قبولا بتصوير امور مادية

الخلاصة : الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم ليس هو النور والنار واللهب ، ولكن التشبيه يقول ان الامور المادية توجد بها ثلاث مكونات رئيسية ، واحدة منها لا تصنع النار ، وغياب واحدة منهم لا يجعل النار هي النار التي نعرفها .


الله ، اعلن عن ذاته بالطريقة الواضحة والمعلنة في الكتاب المقدس ، لا نستطيع ان نقول له لست كذلك ، لاننا لا نستطيع اتهام الله بالكذب ، ولا نستطيع ان نقول له ( لماذا انت كذلك ) لانه هو الله ونحن لسنا كذلك .


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

> حيث انك تسأل عن الله ، ولا تراه ، ولا تعرفه ، فسوف اجيبك بما تراه وتفهمه وتعرفه.
> 
> في جسم الانسان ، اليد لها وظيفة والرجل لها وظيفة ، وبالرغم من تحديد الوظائف الا اننا نرى اناسا فقط يديهم واستعملوا ارجلهم في الكتابة والاكل وكل ما كان تفعله اليد .
> 
> ...



كم هذا جميل
انك لا تجد دليلا على كلامك من كتابك فتدلل عليه انت بعقلك 
وكأن الدين والعقيده التي تمثل اهم شيء في حياة الانسان العوبه بين عقلاء البشر

اين دليلك من كتابك المقدس على ما هذا الاقنون هل وردت كلمة اقنوم في كتابك؟؟؟؟
واين ذكر ان الله هو اله مثلث الاقانيم في كتابك ؟؟
وهل الاله عندكم تتحدثون عنه ببساطه شديده تشبهونه بالكهرباء والتلفاز واعضاء الانسان!!!!
اين تعظيم الاله عندكم اين تعظيم الله جل جلاله ؟؟؟!!!!

اين دليلك لكي توضح بعقلك ؟؟؟


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> من اين اللهب ولا نار
> 
> من اين الحراره و لا نار
> 
> ...



اين الدليل على كلامك من كتابك علشان تقولي الكلام ده؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

نحن نقرب لكي المثل بس


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> الكلام مضروب للمثل , ومن المعروف ان المثل هو للتشبية وليس لتمام المطابقة
> المقصود من المثل لا ان تناقشيه ، بل ان يجعل لك الامور الروحية التي لا تراها العين ولا تدركها الماديات ، اكثر قبولا بتصوير امور مادية
> 
> الخلاصة : الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم ليس هو النور والنار واللهب ، ولكن التشبيه يقول ان الامور المادية توجد بها ثلاث مكونات رئيسية ، واحدة منها لا تصنع النار ، وغياب واحدة منهم لا يجعل النار هي النار التي نعرفها .
> ...



والاشياء الروحيه هذه لا بد وان يكون لها دليل في كتابك ام انك تخترع اشياء وتقول عنها انها اشياء روحيه وهي لا يوجد عليها دليل؟؟


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> نحن نقرب لكي المثل بس



اذا على ماذا تضربين المثل على شيء لا يوجد في كتابك هل هذا يعقل ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> اذا على ماذا تضربين المثل على شيء لا يوجد في كتابك هل هذا يعقل ؟؟


 

قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه " فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ " ( متى28 : 19 ) . 


يمكنك قراءة هذه الموضوع وبه كم من الادلة من الكتاب المقدس ، لا تستطيع معه صدا او ردا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118734


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> كم هذا جميل
> انك لا تجد دليلا على كلامك من كتابك فتدلل عليه انت بعقلك
> وكأن الدين والعقيده التي تمثل اهم شيء في حياة الانسان العوبه بين عقلاء البشر
> 
> ...



اعتقد اننا نضرب مثل والامثال ايضا اعتقد انها لايوجد بها دليل

والدليل كان لتوضيح الثالوث القدوس او الاقانيم 

فقط لتوضيح او شرح او لفهم انسان جاهل او مغيب او رافض الفهم ولكن نوضح لكي يستوعب الانسان اما يرفض ويفوق من جهله ام يستمر في طريق الظلام......

فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.  مت 28: 19

ومش ممكن التشبيهه ده يكون سبب خلاص لانسان عاش فتره كبيره في حياه مملؤءه هرطقات
وتتدليس وكذب وينجو من هلاك ابدي

علي الاقل نحن نشبه لنكون سبب فهم الاخرين ومساعد لهم ولكن لا نمارس الجنس والزنا في جنه اله الاسلام وهو موجود فيها ، لا نشبه الله بل الماكر او المضلل او الشاتم 

ان كنتي تريدين الفهم فكان سوف يوضح من مشاركتك لكنك ايضا اتيتي للنقد الجاهل

واعلم انك لم تقرأي مشاركه واحده للفهم فقط او مجرد المعرفه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

اذهبي للقسم الاسلام وارينا مدي قدراتك 

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه " فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ " ( متى28 : 19 ) .
> 
> 
> يمكنك قراءة هذه الموضوع وبه كم من الادلة من الكتاب المقدس ، لا تستطيع معه صدا او ردا
> ...



على ماذا تدلل بقولك هذا


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

*



لماذا ثلاثة أقانيم وما الحكمة من ذلك ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لان الله موجود عاقل حي!



			الم يكن يكفي اقنوم واحد ويجتمع به كل صفات الاقانيم الثلاثة ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الثلاثة اقانيم هم واحد في الجوهر




وطالما هم ثلاثة اقانيم فلماذا إتحدوا اذن ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا اتحاد في الله..هو واحد!



			وهل كل اقنوم له وظيفه معينه لا يفعلها غيره ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اجابك الاخوة..



*


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> اعتقد اننا نضرب مثل والامثال ايضا اعتقد انها لايوجد بها دليل
> 
> والدليل كان لتوضيح الثالوث القدوس او الاقانيم
> 
> ...



كل ماذكرت من امثله لا يعقلها انسان فانا والله لم اعقلها
فنحن لا نعقل هذه الامثله ولا يوجد دليل واضح عليها 
كما ان رهبانك لم يفهموها 
فلو فهموها رهبانك لفهمناها

فهذا ليس معنى انك لا تستطيع ان ترد على كلامي ان تستهزا بديننا وبالهنا والهك
والجنه ليس نعيمها في حورها ولا قصورها بل نعيم الجنه الحقيقي في رؤية وجه ربنا جل جلاله وعظم شانه


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

antonius قال:


> *
> لان الله موجود عاقل حي!
> 
> الثلاثة اقانيم هم واحد في الجوهر
> ...



لا لا .. بصراحه اجابات مقنعه كل جواب اتيت له بدليل من كتابك ومن قول قساوستك


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

> لا لا .. بصراحه اجابات مقنعه كل جواب اتيت له بدليل من كتابك ومن قول قساوستك


ههههه...وكأني لو اتيت بادلة الارض كلها ستغيرون رايكم العقيم وتصخر عقلكم!!!
لكي سؤال يا فتاة:
هل الانسان يُدرك الله بشكل كامل؟


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

antonius قال:


> ههههه...وكأني لو اتيت بادلة الارض كلها ستغيرون رايكم العقيم وتصخر عقلكم!!!
> لكي سؤال يا فتاة:
> هل الانسان يُدرك الله بشكل كامل؟



نعم الارض كلها ستتغير انت بدون دليل 
لا ياخذ بكلامك ونضرب به عرض الحائط 

لا... فالانسان فالانسان بعقله هذا لا يستطيع ان يعرف شيء او يعلم شيء الا بما يمن عليه الله جل جلاله به  من علم وادراك فعقل الانسان لا تستطيع ان تدرك الله ولا ان تدرك كيف هو او اوغير هذه الصفات فالله جل في علاه ليس كمثله شيء
ليس له شبيه 
فهو سبحانه وتعالى احد في ذاته...احد في صفاته له الاسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى


----------



## انت الفادي (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> عالم زمانك
> 
> فلهب النار ليست هي النار بل هي خاصيه تابعه لها
> كما ان النور  ليس نار بل هي خاصيه بل هي خاصيه لها
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه
الاخت محبة لرسولها
صدقيني ضحكت كثيرا لمشاركتك هذه و ارجوا ان لا تعتبريه استهزاء بك بل هو مجرد لاني وجدت ان مشاركتك طريفة بعض الشئ..
سيادتك تريدين فقط ان تعترضي..
كمثال:
انت تجلسين في الخلاء..
اشعلتي امامك نار.. لان الظلام حالك و الجو بارد..
و جلستي امام هذه النار..
فأي حارارة تشعرين؟؟؟ هل هي حرارة الليل؟؟؟ حرارة النار المشتعلة في امريكا الجنوبية؟؟ ام هي حرارة النار المشتعلة في احد غابات استراليا؟؟؟
بالطبع هي حرارة النار التي انت اشعلتيها امامك و تستدفئين بها.. فلمن هذه الحرارة؟؟؟ للنار التي امامك.
نأتي الي النور الذي يشع امامك.. لمن هذا النور؟؟ظ هل هو نور مصباح مشتعل علي مسافة 5000 كيلومتر منك ام هو نور النار التي امامك؟؟؟
لمن هذا النور؟؟؟ انه نور النار التي امامك...
و اخيرا... اين هذه النار اصلا؟؟؟؟ هي امامك..
اذن فمحاولاتك للنقض ليست هي الا محاولات منك للتهرب من الفهم.. لم اقول تهرب من الاجابة او او او... بل انت تهربين من الفهم نفسه..

و في نفس الوقت احب ان اشكرك علي مشاركتك هذه لان بها الكثير من ما انت قلتيه يوضح بالفعل ان الهدف من المثال قد وصلك..
نور النار ليس هو حرارة النار  و الا نكون جهلاء.. حرارة النار ليس هو شعاع النار و هذا ايضا صحيح..
كذلك الاقانيم عزيزتي..
الروح القدس ليس هو الابن او الاب.. و الابن ليس هو الروح القدس او الاب.. و الاب ليس هو الروح القدس او الابن..
كما ان نور النار ليس هو حرارة النار..
و لكن يبقي الشئ المشترك و هو:
ان الحرارة و النور ليس سوي النار نفسها.. يختلفوا في الوظيفة و لكنهم واحد في الجوهر.
و الاقانيم هم مختلفين في الاقنومية و لكنهم واحد في الجوهر الذي هو الله.
*


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

*الاخت محبة:

ارجو ايضاح ما هو وجه الاعتراض او السوال محددا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كل ما اراه منك عدم وجود سوال محدد .. بل هو اعتراض على ضرب الامثله .....
طيب لو حضرتك لا تفهمى من الامثله دى مشكلة حضرتك الشخصيه .. و عدم الفهم ليس له علاج عندنا ....

ارجوا ان السوال يكون واضح و له علاقة بالموضوع و عدم السبق الى نتائج قبل الاجابه و الا لم يكون هناك داعى لان تستفسرى

شكرا*


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه " فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ " ( متى28 : 19 ) . 


هل بعد قول السيد المسيح اعتراض ؟؟؟


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

> نعم الارض كلها ستتغير انت بدون دليل
> لا ياخذ بكلامك ونضرب به عرض الحائط



ما نوع الدليل الذي تطلبين؟ وسأريكي كيف انكي ستضربين بكل الدلائل عرض الحائط...
هل تعرفين معنى النص المطلق؟ ولا اقصد به هنا مضاد التقييد..
يعني مثلا تعرفين الفرق بين نصوص القانون الجنائي ونصوص الكتاب المقدس..او حتى القرآن؟ فالقصد الاطلاق في المعنى!...فهل لكي المام بما اتكلم؟


> لا... فالانسان فالانسان بعقله هذا لا يستطيع ان يعرف شيء او يعلم شيء الا بما يمن عليه الله جل جلاله به من علم وادراك فعقل الانسان لا تستطيع ان تدرك الله ولا ان تدرك كيف هو او اوغير هذه الصفات فالله جل في علاه ليس كمثله شيء
> ليس له شبيه
> فهو سبحانه وتعالى احد في ذاته...احد في صفاته له الاسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى


عظيم...اذن الكلام الذي يتعدى ما اخبرنا به الله عن نفسه...سيكون كلاما فلسفيا جدليا اكثر منه كلاما مبرهنا عليه بالدلائل غير الظنية
فنحن لا نعرف الله معرفة كاملة لنجيب عن كل "لماذا" و"ما الحكمة" وووو...
نحن (البشرية) كالطفل..الذي يرى اباه..ويميزه من دون جميع البشر..ولكن لا يستطيع ان هذا الطفل ذو العمر اليافع جدا تحديد صفات والده وكل ما يفعل وتعليل افعاله! ...فهكذا نحن مع الله..لا نعرف عنه الا ما اخبرنا به عن نفسه! وما فوق ذلك نحن لسنا مطالبين بمعرفته!


----------



## انت الفادي (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> كل ماذكرت من امثله لا يعقلها انسان فانا والله لم اعقلها
> فنحن لا نعقل هذه الامثله ولا يوجد دليل واضح عليها
> كما ان رهبانك لم يفهموها
> فلو فهموها رهبانك لفهمناها
> ...


*الاخت العزيزي 
الا تري معي ان كلامك غير منطقي بعض الشئ؟؟
كيف يكون رهباننا لم يفهموها و نحن فهمناها؟؟؟ اذن فلماذا هم رهبان؟؟ كان اذن من المفروض ان نكون نحن الرهبان ( لاننا فهمنا) و هم الاناس العاديين ( لانهم لم يفهموا)
ههههههههههههه
سامحيني.
عموما..
عدم الفهم لديك ليس لصعوبة الفكرة عزيزتي بل هو هروبا منك من الفهم .. لان فهم العقيدة المسيحية الصحيحة يفرض عليك منطقيا رفض القرأن برمته..
فالاسلام يقول لك اننا نعبد ثلاثة الهة.. فلو فهمت عقيدة التثليث كما نفهمها نحن ستقعين في مشكلة.. و هي :
القرأن يقولالمسيحيين يؤمنون بثلاثة.. المسيحيين و كتابهم يقول بواحد..
فأما تكذبينا حتي تبقي مصدقة للقرأن (تكوني قد ظلمتينا ) او تصدقين و تضطري الي تكذيب القرأن..
هذه هي المشكلة التي تقف عقبة لديك و تمنعك من فهم الامثلة التي نضربها لك..

دليل اخر علي تهرب المسلم من الفهم..
المسلمين يتشدقون طوال الوقت بأنهم اهل اللغة العربية و لكنهم اول من ينسي قواعدها عندما يأتي الحدث عن الامثلة.
فنحن نعرف ان في الامثلة و التشبيهات لا يحتاج الانسان الي تطابق تام.. بل التشبيهات و الامثلة تضرب لايصال فكرة معينة.
فعندما يقول الشاعر: الفتاة تقذ كالغزال.. لن يقول المسلم .. انها تسير علي اربعة.. لان الشاعر شبهها بالغزال و الغزال يسير علي اربع اذن فهي تسير علي اربع..
و هذا تفكير خاطئ..
فعندما نضرب مثال او تشبيه فنحن نعني به اوجه الشبه و ليس الاختلافات..
فلا تنسي قواعد اللغة العربية عزيزتي..
و في نفس الوقت لا تنسي قواعد التشبيه البلاغي و الهدف من التشبيه  و اوجه التشبيه..
حتي لا تكوني من من يجادل من اجل الجدال فقط.

*


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> هذه المقالة وجدتها على احد المنتديات المسيحية ، انقلها لكم ، لاحتوائها مزيد من الاسماء الاسلامية التي فهمت العقيدة المسيحية ، عبادة الله الواحد .



ارجو منك ان تتاكد من صحة نقلك قبل ان تنقله 
وبالخصوص عندما تنقل شيء عن الاسلام 

اما عن قولكم عن الامام الغزالي رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعه 
فهذا كذب عليه وافتراء 
فهذا الكلام لم يقله وعقيدتكم هذه لم يقربها ولم يؤمن بها 
وسابين الان صدق ما قلته وكذب ما قلتم وادعيتم

قال الامام الغزالي رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه. كتاب الرد الجميل لالهية المسيح من الانجيل 
فهذا النص الصحيح الذي قاله الامام ( ( يعتقد النصارى أن ذات البارئ تعالى واحدة في الجوهر ولها اعتبارات  ) .. هل في هذا الإقرار بصحة التثليث ؟؟ كلا, هذا ليس أكثر من نقل ما يزعمه النصارى, كأن أقول انالنصارى يعتقدون بإله واحد ذو ثلاثة أقانيم ... هل هذا يعني إني أقر بأن الله واحد له ثلاثة أقانيم ؟؟ كلا .. هذا ما قاله الإمام واستخدم كلمة " اعتبارات " بدلا من " أقانيم " وكالعادة لم يكن القمص الفاسق أمينا في نقله ولم يخبرنا عن سياق قول الإمام الغزالي, الذي كان يرد علي من تذرع بالاصحاح الأول من الإنجيل المنسوب إلي يوحنا وعولوا عليه في ألوهية المسيح  وتجنب القمص الفقرة التي يفهم منها ان الإمام يرد علي كفرهم وبهتانهم لذلك اضطر القمص إلي تغيير عبارة الغزالي من " لأنهم يعتقدون " إلي " يعتقد النصارى " كما غير كلمة " الموضوع " إلي كلمة " الجوهر " )

وللمزيد عن ما قاله الامام  اذا اردتم وضع رابط الكتاب وضعته 



كما حدث ذلك الكذب والافتراء على البقلاني رحمه الله 
وهذ هو نص ما قاله الشيخ (  زعم قوم منهم – أي من النصارى - أن معنى الأقانيم التي هي الخواص أنها صفات للجوهر , فيقال لهم إذا استحال أن تكون أقانيم وخواص لأنفسها وإنما تكون صفات وأقانيم لشيء آخر هو غيرها ولا يقال إنه هي فهذا يوجب إثبات أربعة معان منها جوهر وثلاث خواص له وهذا ترك التثليث , وإن قالوا هي خواص لأنفسها وأقانيم لأنفسها قيل لهم فيجب أن يكون الابن ابن نفسه والروح روح نفسه والصفة صفة نفسها وهذا جهل عظيم ويجب بطلان ما هي خواص له ونفيه وألا يكون هناك مخصوصًا بهذه الخواص وهذا إبطال للجوهر , وزعم قوم منهم أن معنى الأقانيم والخواص أنها أشخاص فيقال لهم أهي شخاص لأنفسها أم لجوهر يجمعها فإن قالوا لأنفسها تركوا قولهم وإن قالوا لجوهر جامع لها أبطلوا التثليث وقال بعضهم معنى الأقانيم أنها خواص فقط فيقال لهم أهي خواص لأنفسها أم لجوهر جامع لها هي خواص له ويكلمون في ذلك بما كلما به من زعم أنها أشخاص وصفات ولا جواب لهم عن ذلك ) ( تمهيد الأوائل وتلخيص الدلائل 1/106-107 ) 


واذا اردتم رابط الكتاب وضعته لكم اسم الكتاب ( التمهيد )


وهل عندما لا تجد احد من قساوستك ان تستدل به على فهم ما تقولونه من ثالوث واقنوم 
ان تكذبوا على علمائنا وتنسبوا لهم الاقاويل الباطله لتستدلوا منهم على فهم عقيدتكم !!!!!!
هذا من العجب العجاب


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

انت الفادي قال:


> *الاخت العزيزي
> الا تري معي ان كلامك غير منطقي بعض الشئ؟؟
> كيف يكون رهباننا لم يفهموها و نحن فهمناها؟؟؟ اذن فلماذا هم رهبان؟؟ كان اذن من المفروض ان نكون نحن الرهبان ( لاننا فهمنا) و هم الاناس العاديين ( لانهم لم يفهموا)
> ههههههههههههه
> ...


والله انا لم اقل او لم اخترع هذا من دماغي ولدي دليل على ذلك 

كما انك بدل كل هذا الكلام ارني دليلك على كلامك من كتابك وشرح رهبانك 
هذا افضل من الكلام الذي لا فائدة منه


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> وهل عندما لا تجد احد من قساوستك ان تستدل به على فهم ما تقولونه من ثالوث واقنوم
> ان تكذبوا على علمائنا وتنسبوا لهم الاقاويل الباطله لتستدلوا منهم على فهم عقيدتكم !!!!!!
> هذا من العجب العجاب


 
عزيزتي نحن لا نكذب ، ولكن ما وضعناه هو فعل من اقوال علمائكم المسلمين .

اذا استطعتي نفي كلامهم ، فافعلي .

ومرة اخرى اكرر سؤالي :

هذا هو قول المسيح ، فهل بعد كلامه كلام ؟؟؟

 " فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ " ( متى28 : 19 ) . 

لماذا تقفزين من نقطة الى نقطة في الحوار ، ولا تركزين الرد على نقطة واحدة حتى ننتهي منها ؟؟؟

*اعلان الله عن نفسه انه ( الاب والابن والروح القدس ) اله واحد .*
*سواء فهمته او لم تفهميه ، هذا اعلان واضح ، هل لديك رد على هذه الجزئية ؟؟*

*هل لديك ما ينفي هذا الاعلان ؟؟؟*


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

*سبحان القائم من الاموات !!!!!!!!!

ما اعتراضك على الشرح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا استاذه لو جيت اسالك معنى ايه او معنى حاجه فى العقيده الاسلاميه هاتعملى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هاتجيبى لى الشرح منين انشاء الله ؟؟؟؟؟
مش من اقوال علماءك برضه و لا هتاجيبى الشرح منين ؟؟؟؟

يعنى مثلا اسالك ما معنى القارعه ؟؟؟
او  كيف من الذى سمى سور القران باسماءها ؟؟؟؟

هاتجيبى ردود منين ؟؟ من دماغ سعادتك 

ربنا يشفى و يهدى !!!!!​*


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

> ما نوع الدليل الذي تطلبين؟ وسأريكي كيف انكي ستضربين بكل الدلائل عرض الحائط...
> هل تعرفين معنى النص المطلق؟ ولا اقصد به هنا مضاد التقييد..
> يعني مثلا تعرفين الفرق بين نصوص القانون الجنائي ونصوص الكتاب المقدس..او حتى القرآن؟ فالقصد الاطلاق في المعنى!...فهل لكي المام بما اتكلم؟



اين دليلك من كتابك على كلمة اقنوم او ثالوث؟؟
ودليل على ان الاب اله والابن اله والروح القدس اله ؟؟
ودليل على هؤلاء الثلاثه اقانيم والهه؟؟


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> اين دليلك من كتابك على كلمة اقنوم او ثالوث؟؟




*
يا استاذه ... هل وردت كلمة التوحيد فى القران ؟؟؟

لا .... لكنه لفظ تطلقيه لشرح العقيده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

تستخدمى اللغه لشرح العقيده !!!!!!!!

يارب نفهم !!!!!!!!​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> اين دليلك من كتابك على كلمة اقنوم او ثالوث؟؟
> ودليل على ان الاب اله والابن اله والروح القدس اله ؟؟
> ودليل على هؤلاء الثلاثه اقانيم والهه؟؟


 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118734


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

طيب انا ح امشي معاك واحدة واحدة 



محبه لرسولها قال:


> اين دليلك من كتابك على كلمة اقنوم او ثالوث؟؟


 

ὃς ὢν ἀπαύγασμα τῆς δόξης καὶ χαρακτὴρ τῆς* ὑποστάσεως* αὐτοῦ φέρων τε τὰ πάντα τῷ ῥήματι τῆς δυνάμεως αὐτοῦ δι᾽ εαυτοῦ καθαρισμὸν ποιησάμενος τῶν ἁμαρτιῶν ημῶν, ἐκάθισεν ἐν δεξιᾷ τῆς μεγαλωσύνης ἐν ὑψηλοῖς ​ 
ممكن تترجمي لي الكلمة باللون الاحمر ، وللتسهيل يمكنك الاستعانة بهذا الموقع ​ 
http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Hbr&c=1&v=1&t=KJV#conc/3​ 



محبه لرسولها قال:


> ودليل على ان الاب اله والابن اله والروح القدس اله ؟؟


 

" فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ " ( متى28 : 19 ) .

هل ترين هنا باسم ، ام باسماء ؟؟




محبه لرسولها قال:


> ودليل على هؤلاء الثلاثه اقانيم والهه؟؟


 
الرد في هذا المقال : ويشرح العلاقة بين اسم الله ( الوهيم ) و ( يهوه ) في العهد القديم باللغة العبرية .

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118734



انا ماشي معاك واحدة واحدة ، ولما نشوف ح تقدر فعلا تتكلم وتتحاور بالعقل والدراسة والدليل والبرهان ، ام ستعترض لمجرد الاعتراض بجهل وبدون علم او كتاب منير !!!!!!!!


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *
> يا استاذه ... هل وردت كلمة التوحيد فى القران ؟؟؟
> 
> لا .... لكنه لفظ تطلقيه لشرح العقيده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



اللهم فهمنا يارب
اللهم اميين

ومن اين اتينا بهذه الكلمه هل اخترعناها ام اخذنا من قول الله تعالى  لنا في القران انه واحد وانه 
لم يكن معه شريك في الملك وانه لا يوجد معه الهه

وليست من عندنا او من اختراعنا نحن المسلمين


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> وليست من عندنا او من اختراعنا نحن المسلمين


 

في انتظار ردك على الكلام ، هل تريدين الحوار بالعلم والدراسة ، ام الاعتراض لمجرد الاعتراض 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1840253&postcount=47


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> اللهم فهمنا يارب
> اللهم اميين
> 
> ومن اين اتينا بهذه الكلمه هل اخترعناها ام اخذنا من قول الله تعالى  لنا في القران انه واحد وانه
> ...



*جميل جدا ماخوذه من قول فى القران ...

اذن ارجعى الانجيل ... كما اشار لكى الاخ نيو مان:

باسم الاب و الان و الروح القدس

شكرا​*


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

> اين دليلك من كتابك على كلمة اقنوم او ثالوث؟؟
> ودليل على ان الاب اله والابن اله والروح القدس اله ؟؟
> ودليل على هؤلاء الثلاثه اقانيم والهه؟؟


كما توقعت تماما..تجاهل تام لاسئلتي..يثبت احساسي بانكي هنا للتهريج والنفخ..لا للفهم! عموماً:
اقنوم كلمة سريانية الاصل ولهذا عندما ترجم الكتاب المقدس..لم يترجموها اقنوما لانه ليس هناك كفؤ عربي لها! ولكن خذي نماذجا من البشيطا السريانية وكلمة اقنوم فيها مع الترجمة:
- 26ܐܰܝܟ݁ܰܢܳܐܓ݁ܶܝܪܕ݁ܠܰܐܒ݂ܳܐܐܺܝܬ݂ܚܰܝܶܐ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ ܗܳܟ݂ܰܢܳܐܝܰܗ݈ܒ݂ܐܳܦ݂ܠܰܒ݂ܪܳܐܕ݁ܢܶܗܘܽܘܢܚܰܝܶܐ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ܂(يو 5: 26).
26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.(يو 5: 26).
...
..
- 3ܕ݁ܗܽܘܝܽܘܨܶܡܚܳܐܕ݁ܫܽܘܒ݂ܚܶܗܘܨܰܠܡܳܐܕ݁ܺܐܝܬ݂ܽܘܬ݂ܶܗܘܰܐܚܺܝܕ݂ܟ݁ܽܠܒ݁ܚܰܝܠܳܐܕ݁ܡܶܠܬ݂ܶܗܘܗܽܘ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ ܥܒ݂ܰܕ݂ܕ݁ܽܘܟ݁ܳܝܳܐܕ݁ܰܚܛܳܗܰܝܢܘܺܝܬ݂ܶܒ݂ܥܰܠܝܰܡܺܝܢܳܐܕ݁ܪܰܒ݁ܽܘܬ݂ܳܐܒ݁ܰܡܪܰܘܡܶܐ܂(عب 1: 3).

- 3 الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي. (عب 1: 3).
...
..
وانا لا علم لي باليونانية ولكن الاخ نيومان اعطاكي ايضا من النسخة اليونانية التي هي الاصل بالمناسبة..
..
..
والان هل اقتنعتي بجواب اول سؤال؟ هل عرفتي جوابه؟ ننتقل للثاني؟ ام ستضربين بالادلة عرض الحائط كما تنبأت؟


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

> > ὃς ὢν ἀπαύγασμα τῆς δόξης καὶ χαρακτὴρ τῆς ὑποστάσεως αὐτοῦ φέρων τε τὰ πάντα τῷ ῥήματι τῆς δυνάμεως αὐτοῦ δι᾽ εαυτοῦ καθαρισμὸν ποιησάμενος τῶν ἁμαρτιῶν ημῶν, ἐκάθισεν ἐν δεξιᾷ τῆς μεγαλωσύνης ἐν ὑψηλοῖς
> >
> > ممكن تترجمي لي الكلمة باللون الاحمر ، وللتسهيل يمكنك الاستعانة بهذا الموقع



ترجمتها  person 
اي شخص وليس اقنوم 
ثلاثة اشخاص وليس ثلاثة اقانيم فهناك فرق !!!





> > " فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ " ( متى28 : 19 ) .
> >
> > هل ترين هنا باسم ، ام باسماء ؟؟



في اللغة :وجود (اسم) في الجملة لا يشترط أن يكون ما بعده مفرد. فهذا التركيب في اللغة يسمى جواز إفراد المضاف مع تعدد المضاف إليه

كما ان هناك في كتابك المقدس ما يدلل على صحة ذلك

أولاً : في الكتاب المقدس جاء اسم وجاء بعده جمع لا يمكن اتحاده مثل : 
(التثنية 18:20) : "وأما النبي الذي يطغى فيتكلم باسمي كلامًا لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي" . 
(لاحظ هنا أن النص قال باسم آلهة أخرى ولم يقل بأسماء آلهة أخرى.)

والنص السابق بالإنجليزية هو : 

De 18:20 But the prophet, which shall presume to speak a word in my name, which I have not commanded him to speak, or that shall speak in the name of other gods, even that prophet shall die.

النص السابق جاء به اسم name في صيغة المفرد وجاء بعده آلهة أخرىother gods    جمع .وبالطبع الآلهة الوثنية ليست عبارة عن إله واحد في مجموعة. 
لذلك استخدام  (  اسم ) حسب الكتاب المقدس ويكون ما بعده جمع لا يعني أن ما بعده قابلين للاتحاد في واحد أو متحدين في واحد.

وهل فعلا قال المسيح عليه السلام ذلك؟؟؟

لاحظ بعض علماء المسيحية أنه إن كان عيسى قد أوصى حوارييه حقاً أن يقوموا بالتعميد وفق قوله "عمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" فمن المستبعد أن يكون الحواريون قد خالفوا الأمر وقاموا بالتعميد باسم عيسى المسيح وحده,وذلك لأن بطرس قال:
(أعمال الرسل 2: 38 "فقالَ لهُم بُطرُسُ: تُوبوا وليَتعَمَّدْ كُلُّ واحدٍ مِنكُم باَسمِ يَسوعَ المَسيحِ ).
فلم يقل عمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.
وكذلك في (أعمال الرسل 8 : 16 ... غير أنهم كانوا معتمدين باسم الرب يسوع)

وبولس يقول في (رسالته إلى رومية 6 : 3. أَمْ تَجْهَلُونَ أَنَّنَا كُلَّ مَنِ اعْتَمَدَ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ)

 وفي ( رسالته إلى غلاطية 3 : 27 لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ )


فمن الواضح أنه لم يذكر أي من الذين جاءوا بعد المسيح معرفة أي شيء عن التعميد باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس !!.
مع أن المسيح حسب النص الوارد في (متى 28 : 19)  قال ذلك أمام الأحد عشر تلميذاً على الجبل فيما يمكن أن يسمى خطبة الوداع أو آخر ما قاله المسيح ومن الصعب أن نتخيل أن الأحد عشر تلميذ نسوا هذا القول المهم والاساسى ولم يذكره أي أحد منهم بعد ذلك إطلاقا.

والصيغة في ( مرقس 16 : 15 "وقال لهم اذهبوا إلى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها)
فلا ذكر للثلاثة أقانيم في مرقس أو في العهد الجديد بالكامل وتم التأكيد على ذلك في عدد من المراجع المسيحية كما يلي : 
تفسير بيك Peake للكتاب المقدس (الذي طبع سنة 1919 ) ونال إعجاباً عالمياً واعتُبر المرجع الأساسي لدارسي الكتاب المقدس.,  يقول بيك: "يتم شرح هذه المهمة من خلال لغة الكنيسة وأكثر المعلقين يشككون في أن صيغة الثالوث موجودة في الأصل في إنجيل متى، حيث أن بقية العهد الجديد لا يحتوي على مثل هذه الصيغة بل يصف التعميد كما تم تأديتـه باسم يسوع المسيح )أعمال الرسل [2: 38] ، [8: 16]، الخ).

تفسير العهد الجديد لتيندال - الجزء الأول، ص 275:إن من المؤكد أن الكلمات "باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس" ليست النص الحرفي لما قال عيسى، ولكن إضافة دينية لاحقة.
 الموسوعة الكاثوليكية، المجلد الثاني، ص 236.إن الصيغة التعميدية قد غيرتها الكنيسة في القرن الثاني من باسم يسوع{عيسى} المسيح لتصبح باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس.
 قاموس الكتاب المقدس لهاستينج- طبعة 1963، ص 1015 .
النص التثليثي الرئيسي في العهد الجديد هو الصيغة التعميدية في متى 28: 19  "هذا القول المتأخر فيما بعد القيامة غير موجود في أي من الأناجيل الأخرى أو في أي مكان آخر في العهد الجديد، هذا وقد رآه بعض العلماء كنص موضوع في متى. وقد وضح أيضاً أن فكرة الحواريين مستمرة في تعليمهم، حتى إن الإشارة المتأخرة للتعميد بصيغتها التثليثية لربما كانت إقحاما لاحقا في الكلام."
هامش الكتاب المقدس النسخة الحديثة المنقحة NRSV : والتي هي من أدق التراجم للكتاب المقدس ومن الممكن شراؤها من دار الكتاب المقدس في أي فرع بالعالم ومن قام بوضعها هم أكبر علماء المسيحية وليس علماء الإسلام أو الهندوسية. مكتوب حول متى 28: 19" يدعي النقاد المعاصرون أن هذه الصيغة نسبت زوراً ليسوع وأنها تمثل تقليداً متأخراً من تقاليد الكنيسة (الكاثوليكية)، لأنه لا يوجد مكان في كتاب أعمال الرسل (أو أي مكان آخر في الكتاب المقدس) تم التعميد باسم الثالوث.


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

antonius قال:


> كما توقعت تماما..تجاهل تام لاسئلتي..يثبت احساسي بانكي هنا للتهريج والنفخ..لا للفهم! عموماً:
> اقنوم كلمة سريانية الاصل ولهذا عندما ترجم الكتاب المقدس..لم يترجموها اقنوما لانه ليس هناك كفؤ عربي لها! ولكن خذي نماذجا من البشيطا السريانية وكلمة اقنوم فيها مع الترجمة:
> - 26ܐܰܝܟ݁ܰܢܳܐܓ݁ܶܝܪܕ݁ܠܰܐܒ݂ܳܐܐܺܝܬ݂ܚܰܝܶܐ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ ܗܳܟ݂ܰܢܳܐܝܰܗ݈ܒ݂ܐܳܦ݂ܠܰܒ݂ܪܳܐܕ݁ܢܶܗܘܽܘܢܚܰܝܶܐ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ܂(يو 5: 26).
> 26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.(يو 5: 26).
> ...



اذا معنى قولك هذا ان لفظة اقنوم هنا انتم من قالها وليس المسيح عليه السلام


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

*
هل افلستى ام ماذا ؟؟؟

لا نجد ردود على الاجباء ... لعل المانع خير ... هل لان من تكلم فى غير فنه اتى بالعجائب ام ماذا ؟؟؟

بما انك تتكلمى على الانجليزيه و تركتى كل ما قدمه لكى الاخ انطونيوس و الاخ نيومان عن اصل كلمة اقنون و هو المفروض سوالك الاساسى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و تريدى الذهاب للانجليزيه ...

هل تعرفى الفرق بين :

person
و 
Being​​*


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> اذا معنى قولك هذا ان لفظة اقنوم هنا انتم من قالها وليس المسيح عليه السلام



واضافة الى كلامي

انه من كلامكم لا يوجد حتى في ترجمتكم هذه العبريه ما يقول ان الله جل في علاه له ثلاثة اقانيم
وان كل اقنوم منهم اله ولا يوجد نص صريح لديكم بالثالوث 

ان لم يكن لديكم نصا واضحا وصريح
فكيف عرفتم ان هناك ثالوثا او اقنوما


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

*


محبه لرسولها قال:



اذا معنى قولك هذا ان لفظة اقنوم هنا انتم من قالها وليس المسيح عليه السلام 

أنقر للتوسيع...


سلامة النظر .. هو حضرتك مش عارفه ان ده من الكتاب المقدس .. و ان الكتاب كله موحى به من الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بتفركنى بالضبظ بصورة الفتحه ... الحمد لله رب العالمين .. معنى ذلك اناه من تاليف رسول الاسلام و ليست من عند الله لانه لم يقل قل الحمد لله رب العالمين​*


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *
> هل افلستى ام ماذا ؟؟؟
> 
> لا نجد ردود على الاجباء ... لعل المانع خير ... هل لان من تكلم فى غير فنه اتى بالعجائب ام ماذا ؟؟؟
> ...



لم افلس بل انت المفلس
لانك تقول شيء ولا يوجد لديك دليل به 
بل بدلا من ان تقول لي الفرق بين person و being

قل لي ما الفرق بين الشخص والاقنوم
فهناك فرق واضح في معنى كل واحده بينه لي


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> واضافة الى كلامي
> 
> انه من كلامكم لا يوجد حتى في ترجمتكم هذه العبريه ما يقول ان الله جل في علاه له ثلاثة اقانيم
> وان كل اقنوم منهم اله ولا يوجد نص صريح لديكم بالثالوث
> ...



*كلامك مش واضح ... نرجو التوضيح ....

بتقولى اذن ... يعنى استنتاج .. احب افهم ما هو الاستنتاج و ما الادله التى بنيت عليها هذا الاستنتاج 

و اى ترجمه العبريه التى تتحدثين عنها ؟؟
حضرتك بتعرفى تقرى عربى ؟؟؟ و لا بتردى دون انى تقرأى ردود الاحباؤ على ما تقوليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
!​*


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> لم افلس بل انت المفلس
> لانك تقول شيء ولا يوجد لديك دليل به
> بل بدلا من ان تقول لي الفرق بين person و being
> 
> ...


*

انا اقول انك افلستى لانك لم تعلقى على اى مما طرح ... بل ذهبتى للانجليزيه و تركتى كل ما قبل !!!!!!!

لكن كيف تقولين انى مفلس .؟؟؟ 
ارجو التوضيح 

ثانيا:

كيف تفهمين كلمة اقنوم و كلمة person لتقولى انها مختلفه ?

ارجوا ان تشرحى لنا كيف فهمتيها لتستنحتجى انهم مختلفان 

شكرا​*


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

> ثلاثة اشخاص وليس ثلاثة اقانيم فهناك فرق !!!


يا جماعة انا مش قادر اتنفس...جيبولي اسعاف...
طيب يا فتاة هو انتي عارفة هو ايه اقنوم بالانجليزي؟ هو انتي عارفة اي حاجة اساسا؟؟!!!!


> وهل فعلا قال المسيح عليه السلام ذلك؟؟؟


هذا تهرب وموضوع ثاني...بل وسخف بحد ذاته!
عموماً..انتي طلبتي دليلاً..فعليكي قبول الدليل من مصدرنا الذي نحتكم اليه اولاً!! الم اقل لكي انكي سترمين كل الادلة عرض الحائط؟ انتظري سترمين المزيد منها...انا وعدتكِ بذلك! ..
طيب..ان كنتِ لا تقلبلين دليلا من الكتاب المقدس..ولا من اللاهوتيين..ولا من المسلمين العاقلين..فممن تريدين ان نحاججكي؟ بكلام بمن؟ بالهواء؟
خذي هذا بحث اعده الباحث القدير فادي..عن الاية هذه في المخطوطات..حمليه من هنا:


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *
> 
> سلامة النظر .. هو حضرتك مش عارفه ان ده من الكتاب المقدس .. و ان الكتاب كله موحى به من الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بتفركنى بالضبظ بصورة الفتحه ... الحمد لله رب العالمين .. معنى ذلك اناه من تاليف رسول الاسلام و ليست من عند الله لانه لم يقل قل الحمد لله رب العالمين​*



انت تستشهد بالقران لكي تخرج من مأزقك اذن فهذا دليل على ايمانك به 
فكيف تستشهد بشيء انت لا تؤمن به 
كما ان استشهادك هذا مخالف لما نفعله الان (ليس في محله )
فانت تقول شيء وانا اريد دليلا على ما تقول 
ولم اقل لك هل الكتاب المقدس وحي ام لا 
 نعم القران هذا كلام الله جل في علاه الذي اوحاه الى رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> انت تستشهد بالقران لكي تخرج من مأزقك اذن فهذا دليل على ايمانك به
> فكيف تستشهد بشيء انت لا تؤمن به
> كما ان استشهادك هذا مخالف لما نفعله الان (ليس في محله )
> فانت تقول شيء وانا اريد دليلا على ما تقول
> ...



*انا استشهد بالقران لتكونى موضوعيه و تلتزمى نفس المنهج

فانتى تقولى انه بما ان كلمة اقنوم لم ترد على لشان المسيح كما تدعى فاذن من تاليفنا !!!



محبه لرسولها قال:



اذا معنى قولك هذا ان لفظة اقنوم هنا انتم من قالها وليس المسيح عليه السلام 

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا يا عزيزتى .. لانها وردت فى الكتاب المقدس .. و الكتاب كله موحى به من الله 


فبنفس المنطق تدنين قرانك  اولا ..
فالتزمى الموضعيه فى النقاش​*


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

antonius قال:


> كما توقعت تماما..تجاهل تام لاسئلتي..يثبت احساسي بانكي هنا للتهريج والنفخ..لا للفهم! عموماً:
> اقنوم كلمة سريانية الاصل ولهذا عندما ترجم الكتاب المقدس..لم يترجموها اقنوما لانه ليس هناك كفؤ عربي لها! ولكن خذي نماذجا من البشيطا السريانية وكلمة اقنوم فيها مع الترجمة:
> - 26ܐܰܝܟ݁ܰܢܳܐܓ݁ܶܝܪܕ݁ܠܰܐܒ݂ܳܐܐܺܝܬ݂ܚܰܝܶܐ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ ܗܳܟ݂ܰܢܳܐܝܰܗ݈ܒ݂ܐܳܦ݂ܠܰܒ݂ܪܳܐܕ݁ܢܶܗܘܽܘܢܚܰܝܶܐ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ܂(يو 5: 26).
> 26 لانه كما ان الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته.(يو 5: 26).
> ...



الايه الاولي تعني ان الابن داخل الاب والاب داخل الابن وليس الابن هو الاب 

والايه الثانيه تتكلم عن حال الابن ولا توجد فيها اي دليل على ان الابن هو الاب 

ولو كان فيها فسيوجد تناقض بين الايتين


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

*يا رب ارحمنا ... صحيح لكل داء دواء الا الغباوه اعيت من يداويها !!!!!!

هو حضرتك فهمتى الاخ انطونيوس بيتكلم عن ايه اساسا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انتى بتردى فى ناحياه تانيه خالص !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انتى 
سالتى سوال من اين اتت كلمة اقنوم 
فهو بيجيب لك اصل الكلمه و ذكر شواهد

فانتى مفهمتيش و حولتى الكلام الى علاقى الاب بالابن !!!!!!!!!!!

فين السوال يا حاجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ركزى يا ست الكل !!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

> اذا معنى قولك هذا ان لفظة اقنوم هنا انتم من قالها وليس المسيح عليه السلام


اقول لها في الكتاب المقدس...تقول لي انتم من قالها
هههههههههه
فعلاً تحفة!!! 
تعالي نعطيكي درس اول ابتدائي يلا....روحي جهزي الشنطة والمقلمة...
جاهزة ؟
كان يا ما كان في قديم الزمان...هناك لغة اسمها الارامية...
اللغة الارامية هذه تكلم بها السيد المسيح له كل مجد...وهي لغته...واليوم تعرف هذه اللغة بالسريانية..معايا لسه؟ حلو..نكمل..
النسخة السريانية الاقدم للكتاب المقدس..اسمها "بشيطا"...وهي ترجمة عن الاصل اليوناني..
وفي اللغة السريانية..هناك لفظ "قنومو" وقنومو هذه هو ما نسميه "اقنوم" هنا! وقنومو هذه تساوي الكلمة التي ارشدوكي لتترجميها..والكلمة: Hypostasis باليونانية، وهى مكونة من مقطعين: هيبو وهى تعنى تحت، وستاسيس وتعنى قائم أو واقف، وبهذا فإن كلمة هيبوستاسيس تعنى تحت القائم ولاهوتيا معناها ما يقوم عليه الجوهر أو ما يقوم فيه الجوهر أو الطبيعة.
طيب؟...فهمتي يا امورة؟؟ 



> انه من كلامكم لا يوجد حتى في ترجمتكم هذه العبريه ما يقول ان الله جل في علاه


هذه ليست عبرية يا جاهلة انتي..صار ساعة وانا اشرح...
رراااااسسسبببةةة...صفر من عشرة!! 
انتي جاهلة بكل اللغات! لا انجليزية تجيدين ولا عربية ولا يونانية ولا عبرية ولا ارامية...كارثة! كيف نكلمكي؟ معلش..ممكن هنا نعطيكي دروس ونعلمكي اذا اظهرتي ارادة والتزام..والتعليم مجاني هنا هههه..


> ثلاثة اقانيم
> وان كل اقنوم منهم اله ولا يوجد نص صريح لديكم بالثالوث


هذا درس بكرة يا بنت...مستعجلة ليه؟ انتي مش سألتي...
اليس من المنطق ان ننتهي من السؤال الاول قبل ان نبت في السؤال الثاني؟ 
هو الدروس بالتسلسل..مش ممكن واحد يبتدي مدرسة من صف سادس! لازم يدخل من الاول...
فخليكي بدون اصدار احكام...انتي سالتي..ونحن نجيب ونعلمكي..وبعد ان تقتنعين..ننتقل للتالي...نحن لسنا هنا نهرج ونقفز بين الامور ..! مفهوم؟
يلا...خلص
دق الجرس...


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

كما ان اين الاقنوم الثالث الذي هو الروح القدس

اين النص والدليل على انه اقنوم من الاقانيم او اله؟؟ 

هل نسيتوه ام ماذا ؟؟؟

ولماذا لم يذكر الثلاثه معا ويقال عنهم انهم ثالوث او اقنوم او الهه؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

> الايه الاولي تعني ان الابن داخل الاب والاب داخل الابن وليس الابن هو الاب
> 
> والايه الثانيه تتكلم عن حال الابن ولا توجد فيها اي دليل على ان الابن هو الاب
> 
> ولو كان فيها فسيوجد تناقض بين الايتين



تكونيش الي في بالي باشتراك اخر ولا انا ظني مش في محله

يا جماعه هنتعب نفسنا ليه

خلاص الوقت فات

انتهي الاوان


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *يا رب ارحمنا ... صحيح لكل داء دواء الا الغباوه اعيت من يداويها !!!!!!
> 
> هو حضرتك فهمتى الاخ انطونيوس بيتكلم عن ايه اساسا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



اذا معنى ذلك ان الاب والابن والروح القدس منفصلين وليسوا واحد


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> تكونيش الي في بالي باشتراك اخر ولا انا ظني مش في محله
> 
> يا جماعه هنتعب نفسنا ليه
> 
> ...



فعلا كده


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

> الايه الاولي تعني ان الابن داخل الاب والاب داخل الابن وليس الابن هو الاب


ومنذ متى حضرتكي استلمتي شهادة في التفسير؟ هو اول درس رسبتي فيه يا بنت...جاية عاوزة تفسرين الكتاب المقدس؟؟ههههه شششش
الطالب يجلس ويستمع...انتي اول مرة قولي لي انكي اقتنعتي بوجود اللفظ في الكتاب المقدس...حتى انجحِك بالحصة الاولى..وبعديها ننتقل لغيرو...التفسير هذا يحتاج له عقل!!..!! وتامل وعلم ودراسة سنين..مش لعب اطفال لا تعرف ابجدية اي لغة!



> والايه الثانيه تتكلم عن حال الابن ولا توجد فيها اي دليل على ان الابن هو الاب


 
الابن ليس الاب اقنوميا..ولكنه والاب واحد جوهرياً...ولكن خلينا من الكلام هذا حاليا...ركزي في درسك يا بنت حتى نتطور...اذا ظللتي تقفزين لن تتعلمي شيئا..وكلامنا كله سيذهب هباءً!
هل اقمنا عليكِ الحجة وعرفتِ ان لفظ اقنوم موجود في الكتاب المقدس؟(طبعا ما اوردته كان مثال وهناك غير هذه النصوص)


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

اذا استنتج انه لا يوجد كلمة اقنوم في كتابكم المقدس ولا ثالوث

ان كان لديكم دليل صريح من كتابكم اخرجوه

فهذا ما اريده ولا اريد شرح بالعبريه لترجمه 

سؤالي واضح وصريح اريد دليلا من كتابكم المقدس موجود بها كلمة اقنوم او ثالوث
والا فهذه الكلمات من تاليفكم لم ينزل الله سبحانه وتعالى بها من سلطان
ولم يقل بها المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> فعلا كده



فعلا كدا انتي مهما سئلتي و مهما علمتي اشتراكات مافيش فايده منك الا اذا كان ربنا بيدفعك دفعا تسئلي كتير كدا

فات الوقت و لا يمكن انا يائسه منك انتي

مش مهم

سلام المسيح اترك لكي


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

> الابن ليس الاب اقنوميا..ولكنه والاب واحد جوهرياً...ولكن خلينا من الكلام هذا حاليا...ركزي في درسك يا بنت حتى نتطور...اذا ظللتي تقفزين لن تتعلمي شيئا..وكلامنا كله سيذهب هباءً!
> هل اقمنا عليكِ الحجة وعرفتِ ان لفظ اقنوم موجود في الكتاب المقدس؟(طبعا ما اوردته كان مثال وهناك غير هذه النصوص)



اين ذلك فلم اجد في الايات التي اتيت بتفسيرها بالعبريه عن كلمة اقنوم ابداا


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> فعلا كدا انتي مهما سئلتي و مهما علمتي اشتراكات مافيش فايده منك الا اذا كان ربنا بيدفعك دفعا تسئلي كتير كدا
> 
> فات الوقت و لا يمكن انا يائسه منك انتي
> 
> ...




انتي تقصدي بكلامك ده اني مين


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> كما ان اين الاقنوم الثالث الذي هو الروح القدس
> 
> اين النص والدليل على انه اقنوم من الاقانيم او اله؟؟
> 
> ...


*
انت مشتته ليه يا ينتى ...

انتى ماتعلمتيش ان اللى يسالى يسال سوال او اثنين لحد ما يسمع و يفهم الرد !!!!!!!

يعنى ايه رايك اسالك ...عشره اساله فى الاسلام ورا بعض !!! و بعد كده اغير الموضوع ؟؟؟
هاتقولى عليا متخلف !!!!

انتى سالتى فى الاول منين جت كلمة اقنوم .. نيجى نرد تغييرى الموضوع 

ربنا معاكى !!!!!!!​*


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *
> انت مشتته ليه يا ينتى ...
> 
> انتى ماتعلمتيش ان اللى يسالى يسال سوال او اثنين لحد ما يسمع و يفهم الرد !!!!!!!
> ...



لا انتم لم تفهم سؤالي من الاول يا فصيح

فسؤالي كان قصدي منه 

دليل من كتابك المقدس  يوجد به كلمة اقنوم او ثالوث ؟؟؟


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> اين ذلك فلم اجد في الايات التي اتيت بتفسيرها بالعبريه عن كلمة اقنوم ابداا




*
يارب ارحمنى ... الاخ انطونيوس ذكر لك السريانيه اللى ماخوذه من الراميه

و الاخ نيومان ذكرك لك اليونانيه لغة الانجيل الاصليه 

و انتى جايه تقولى عبريه ...

الا يدل هذا على عدم فهمك لما قيل


شيل صوابعك من اذنك علشان تسمعى اولا ... و السمع اول خطوه للفهم انشاء الله

صدقينى لو بكلم محو اميه كان فهم !!!!!!!!!!
​*


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

او على ان الثلاث الهه هم ثلاثة اقانيم
اودليل على ان الواحد ثالوث او ثلاثة اقانيم؟؟


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

> اذا استنتج انه لا يوجد كلمة اقنوم في كتابكم المقدس ولا ثالوث
> ان كان لديكم دليل صريح من كتابكم اخرجوه
> فهذا ما اريده ولا اريد شرح بالعبريه لترجمه
> سؤالي واضح وصريح اريد دليلا من كتابكم المقدس موجود بها كلمة اقنوم او ثالوث
> ...


افففف اففف...ولا تقل لهما اف ولا تنهرهما..
اما بجد غباء ليس له نظير!
اقولها اقنوم كلمة سريانية...تقول هات "اقنوم" في انجيل عربي!! هههه
كمن يطلب كلمة monotheist من القران العربي!!!! ولازم تكون بنفس الشكل..!هههههههه
الاستنتاج يا عزيزتي يكون بعد الفحص والانتهاء من النقاش! وليس قبل الرسو على بر...انا ربع ساعة اشرح ان اللغة سريانية...والعبقرية ترجع وتقول تاني عبرية هههههه
...
طيب...لنفرض ان كلمة اقنوم غير موجودة مع اننا اثبتنا العكس..فما رأيكي لو اعتبرناها مصطلح لاهوتي؟
عمركي سمعتي بعلم الكلام وعلم المصطلح؟ وهذان في الفقه موجودان!!؟؟ أشك! فاسئلتكم يضحك لها طفل..فما بالكي بكلام فيه كتب...بالطبع لن تفهمي كلمة مما اقول!
لننسى ان الكلمة موجودة في النص..وننسى كل الكتابات والادلة واللغات..
اجيبني على السؤال التالي: 
هل المصطلح بدعة؟


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> لا انتم لم تفهم سؤالي من الاول يا فصيح
> 
> فسؤالي كان قصدي منه
> 
> دليل من كتابك المقدس  يوجد به كلمة اقنوم او ثالوث ؟؟؟



*سلامة النظر يا مدام !!!!!!

طيب كل ده ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1840253&postcount=47

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1840273&postcount=51

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1840345&postcount=65

ملحوظه: مشاكل النظر و الفهم ... علاجها مش هنا
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> ترجمتها person
> اي شخص وليس اقنوم
> ثلاثة اشخاص وليس ثلاثة اقانيم فهناك فرق !!!


 
ومين قال ان person  ترجمتها شخص ؟؟؟

اليك موقع للترجمة من الانجليزية للعربية 

http://www.answers.com/topic/person

ممكن مرة اخرى اسألك ما هي ترجمة الكلمة اليونانية ؟؟؟


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> او على ان الثلاث الهه هم ثلاثة اقانيم
> اودليل على ان الواحد ثالوث او ثلاثة اقانيم؟؟



*
انا مش فاهم المطلوب ...

انتى بتدينا شوية اسئله و اجنا نختار يعنى ؟؟؟؟

هنا مش القسم الترفهيى ... لو حضرتك قاعده فاضيه و عايزه تتسلى ... هناك اقسام مخصصه لذلك !!!
​*


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *
> يارب ارحمنى ... الاخ انطونيوس ذكر لك السريانيه اللى ماخوذه من الراميه
> 
> و الاخ نيومان ذكرك لك اليونانيه لغة الانجيل الاصليه
> ...



طيب اذا كان ده  كتابك المقدس هو تفسير اللغه اليونانيه

اعطني منها انه في ثالوث او ان الثلاث الهه تسمى اقانيم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

بتقولي تقصدي مين هقولك مريم البتول صح ولا انا غلطانه في ظني

معلش

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

هذا المثال للتوضيح فقط ، لتقريب الفكرة الى ذهن الانسان الذي يطلب دائما شيء واقعي ملموس ، لكي يفهم الامور الروحية المخفية عن العيون والاذهان البشرية ( هناك عيون واذهان روحية ).

لا تحاول تطبيق المثال على الله ، انا فقط اكتبه لكي اثبت لك انه حتى انسانيا ، للعقل البشري ، فانه يقبل ان الانسان ( ثالوث في واحد ) ، فاذا كان العقل البشري يقبل هذا بشريا ، فكيف لا يقبله روحيا عن الله ؟؟؟

انا شخص واحد فقط :

ولكن في البيت انا (شخصية او شخص) عائلي 
وفي العمل (شخصية او شخص ) ملتزم 
ومع الاصدقاء (شخصية او شخص ) مرح 

او نفس المثال بصورة او طريقة اخرى 

انا شخص واحد فقط 
مع ابي (شخصية مشابهة له وخاضعة ومحبة)
مع ابني ( شخصية محبة وحازمة ومربية )
مع زوجتي (شخصية محبة وعاطفية ومتعاونة)


هل في المثالين انا ثلاث من البشر ، ثلاث من المخلوقات ، ثلاث من الناس - ام - شخص واحد له ثلاث شخصيات اساسية في تكوينه كانسان واحد ، ثلاث تعيينات تجعل مني الكائن الفريد المميز عن باقي الكائنات ؟؟؟

وهل اذا تعاملت معي او ناديتني باي شخصية ، فهل لا اجيبك واقول لك ينبغي ان تكلمني في الشخصية الاخرى ؟؟

ربنا يفتح بصائركم الروحية واذهانكم الروحية ، لمعرفة الامور الروحية التي يعلنها لنا الله بروحه القدوس ، لارواحنا .

سلام ونعمة المسيح .


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> طيب اذا كان ده  كتابك المقدس هو تفسير اللغه اليونانيه
> 
> اعطني منها انه في ثالوث او ان الثلاث الهه تسمى اقانيم





*لا معندناش فى الكتاب المقدس هذا الكلام ... شوفى اللى قالك الكلام ده و اساليه جابه منين !!

شكرا*


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

> اعطني منها انه في ثالوث او ان الثلاث الهه تسمى اقانيم


ما هذا الهراء؟ 
ثلاث ايه يا بت؟؟ ليكونوا الغرانيق العلى بتوع الحديث المضعّف؟
هو خلصنا من السؤال الاول يعني؟ 
اقتنعتي ان في لفظ اقنوم في الكتاب المقدس ولا لسة..
انا عاوز افهم...هل سترمين الادلة كلها عرض الحائط كما قلت لكي في اول كلام لي معكي ام لا...


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

NEW_MAN قال:


> ومين قال ان person  ترجمتها شخص ؟؟؟
> 
> اليك موقع للترجمة من الانجليزية للعربية
> 
> ...



نعم دخلت ووجدت معنى person شخص وليس اقنوما كما تقولون
هل تتضحكون علينا ام ماذا


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

وااسف على الخطا فاقنوم تعني شخص اساسا


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> نعم دخلت ووجدت معنى person شخص وليس اقنوما كما تقولون





محبه لرسولها قال:


> هل تتضحكون علينا ام ماذا


 

بذمتك ؟؟ لقيتي ترجمتها شخص فقط 

يعني مافيش كلمة كده والا كده ؟؟؟ 

يعني انت بتتكلمي الصدق وما بتكذبيش دلوقتي 

طيب اديكي فرصة تانيه حاولي تشوفي الموقع واكتب لي person الانجليزية تترجم الى ايه ؟؟؟

او ادخلي على الموقع ده 


http://www.blueletterbible.org/lang/lexicon/lexicon.cfm?Strongs=G5287&t=KJV


وقوليلي الكلمة اليونانية 

ὑπόστασις

ما هي احتمالات ترجمتها غير كلمة Person ??


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> وااسف على الخطا فاقنوم تعني شخص اساسا


لنعيد:
ولاهوتيا معناها ما يقوم عليه الجوهر أو ما يقوم فيه الجوهر أو الطبيعة.
ولغويا معناها قريب لمعنى شخص..


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> نعم دخلت ووجدت معنى person شخص وليس اقنوما كما تقولون
> هل تتضحكون علينا ام ماذا



*


انتى فهمتى اصلا اقنوم الاول ... لما تسالى عن person 

لو فهمتى اقنوم ياريت تشرحى لنا ... و كيف انها تختلف عن الاخرى ؟؟؟​*


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

ااتوني بدليل على ان الاب اقنوم


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> ااتوني بدليل على ان الاب اقنوم


 

محبة لرسولها ، هل انت مريم البتول ؟؟


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

*دعنى انقل معنى person  علشان حبايبى المدلسين

http://www.answers.com/topic/person

A living human. Often used in combination: chairperson; spokesperson; salesperson.
An individual of specified character: a person of importance.
The composite of characteristics that make up an individual personality; the self.
The living body of a human: searched the prisoner's person.
Physique and general appearance.
Law. A human or organization with legal rights and duties.
Christianity. Any of the three separate individualities of the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, as distinguished from the essence of the Godhead that unites them.
Grammar. 
Any of three groups of pronoun forms with corresponding verb inflections that distinguish the speaker (first person), the individual addressed (second person), and the individual or thing spoken of (third person).
Any of the different forms or inflections expressing these distinctions.
A character or role, as in a play; a guise: "Well, in her person, I say I will not have you" (Shakespeare).​
فاهمه انجليزى اساسا .. و لا اترجم​*


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> محبة لرسولها ، هل انت مريم البتول ؟؟



لا والله


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

اه يا نيومان هيا عارف ايه الدليل المقاله الي بعتها لها عن التوحيد و الثالوث بقلم كتاب مسلمين

بس ارجوكم كملوا شرح لان الاستاذ انطونيوس دخل نورنا بشروحاته الهايله

و ابسالموس

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

اذا اعيد سؤالي عليك ، مرة اخرى 
والكذب مالوش رجلين وح تبان الحقيقة لوحدها .




محبه لرسولها قال:


> نعم دخلت ووجدت معنى person شخص وليس اقنوما كما تقولون





محبه لرسولها قال:


> هل تتضحكون علينا ام ماذا


 

بذمتك ؟؟ لقيتي ترجمتها شخص فقط 

يعني مافيش كلمة كده والا كده ؟؟؟ 

يعني انت بتتكلمي الصدق وما بتكذبيش دلوقتي 

طيب اديكي فرصة تانيه حاولي تشوفي الموقع واكتب لي person الانجليزية تترجم الى ايه ؟؟؟

او ادخلي على الموقع ده 


http://www.blueletterbible.org/lang/lexicon/lexicon.cfm?Strongs=G5287&t=KJV


وقوليلي الكلمة اليونانية 

ὑπόστασις

ما هي احتمالات ترجمتها غير كلمة Person ??


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

سؤالي واضح

اريد دليل من كتابك المقدس الذي مترجم الى العربيه ان الاب اقنوم والابن اقنوم والروح القدس اقنوم


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> ااتوني بدليل على ان الاب اقنوم



*طيب يعنى كده احنا المفروض نجحنا و اثبتنا لكى:

ان كلمة اقنوم ماخذوه من الكتاب المقدس

و المفروض ايضا فهمتى معنه كلمة اقنوم

دلوقتى سوالك عن الاب بس ؟؟؟

و لا هاتغييره كمان شويه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

> احترم نفسك اولا في الكلام
> واتكلم معايا بادب


لم اقلل من احترامكي..
مجرد سخريتي من اسلوبكي الركيك المحمل بالتطافر والهراء..لا يعد تقليل احترام! انما هو دعوة لتصحي من غفوتكي وتبدأي بدل التشاطر والنقل والتكرار كالببغاء...بالتفكير الجدي والعمل بالدليل..والصبر والتاني والكلام العقلاني!
انا لن ادعكي تغيرين الموضوع حتى تقولي لي انكِ اقتنعتِ بان لفظ اقنوم ورد في الكتاب المقدس..


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> اذا اعيد سؤالي عليك ، مرة اخرى
> والكذب مالوش رجلين وح تبان الحقيقة لوحدها .
> 
> 
> ...



طيب قولي انت ايه معناها


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *طيب يعنى كده احنا المفروض نجحنا و اثبتنا لكى:
> 
> ان كلمة اقنوم ماخذوه من الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...



طيب يالا هاتلي دليل على ان الاب اقنوم وان الابن اقنوم وان الروح القدس اقنوم


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

> اريد دليل من كتابك المقدس الذي مترجم الى العربيه ان الاب اقنوم والابن اقنوم والروح القدس اقنوم


للمرة المليار..اقنوم كلمة غير عربية فلن تجديها في اي نسخة عربية للكتاب المقدس
اقنوم كلمة غير عربية فلن تجديها في اي نسخة عربية للكتاب المقدس
اقنوم كلمة غير عربية فلن تجديها في اي نسخة عربية للكتاب المقدس
فاهمة عربي والا نترجم هذا كمان؟
هو شايفة في يوم من الايام ترجمة انجليزية للقران فيها كلمات بالعربي بحروف عربية مثلا؟؟ انا اسف اني افترضت انكي عارفة انجليزي اساسا...فاعذريني في هذه..
يوم في حياتِك شفتي ان الرسول قال " من قال نو كاد اكسيبت فور الله يدخل الجنة" بل هل من المنطق او العقل ان يكون هكذا شيء اساسا ؟؟ 
اتمنى لو اعرف كيف تفكرون!


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

مكررة


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

مكررة


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> طيب قولي انت ايه معناها


 
لقد قلنا لك معناها ، وانت لم تقبلي ان تسمعي ولم تفهمي 
دعيني احاول مرة اخرى ان اجعلك انت تكتبي المعنى بنفسك 

هاتي ترجمة كلمة person بكل المعاني من الموقع العربي ، ومن الموقع الانجليزي الذي كتبه لك احد الاحباء هنا .

واكتبي لي ترجمة الكلمة اليونانية بكل المعاني من الموقع الذي وضعته لك ، الروابط امامك ، ام تريدين ان اضعها لك مرة اخرى ؟؟


حاولي ان تبحثي بنفسك ، طالما لا تقبلي ما نضعه لك ولازلتي تشككي فيما نكتبه 

في انتظار ردك لو سمحتي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

الحاحك في السؤال دا مش منك ابدا 

عموما ربنا ينور بصيرتك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> طيب يالا هاتلي دليل على ان الاب اقنوم وان الابن اقنوم وان الروح القدس اقنوم


 

وضعت لك الرد اكثر من مرة ، فهل انت متأكدة انك قرأت الرد ولم تحصلي على اجابة ؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118734


الان دعيني احذرك كمشرف : اسلوبك في الحوار بهذه الطريقة سوف يعرض عضويتك للايقاف ، ارجو ان ترتقي باسلوب الحوار وتتعاملي مع الاجابات بطريقة ناضجة ، ولكن اهمال الاجابة المطروحة اكثر من مرة هذا اسلوب اطفال ليس مكانه المنتدى هنا ، وهذا تحذير اخير


----------



## antonius (29 يناير 2010)

> طيب يالا هاتلي دليل على ان الاب اقنوم وان الابن اقنوم وان الروح القدس اقنوم



لاهوتهم يثبت اقنوميتهم...ولاهوتهم مثبت بصريح النصوص..موافقة؟
هذا لو لم نلتفت لنصوص الاقنومية التي اوردت لكي بعضا منها..


----------



## أَمَة (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> اين دليلك من كتابك على كلمة اقنوم او ثالوث؟؟
> ودليل على ان الاب اله والابن اله والروح القدس اله ؟؟
> ودليل على* هؤلاء الثلاثه اقانيم والهه؟؟*


 
أولا يا شاطرة كلمة "*هؤلاء*" لا تليق بقدسية الله.
ثانيا هم *ثلاثة اقانيم واله واحد* وليس آلهة.
ثالثا عندما يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس في أكثر من مكان في عهده الجديد (_ولا اريد أن اصعبها عليك بذكر ما ورد في العهد القديم - فلا أطن انك تعرفين الفرق بين الإثنين أساسا_): *نفهم بقوة الروح القدس* - *روح الله* - الذي يسكن فينا كمؤمنين بالإبن مخلصا، والذي لا تعرفونه، أن الأبن وحده والروح القدس وحده يمكن أن يخبر عن الله** 

اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ. (يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 18)
لا يَعْلَم أحدٌ ما في اللّه إلاّ روح اللّه (كورنثوس الأولى 2: 11). 

** وخصوصا عندما نسمع السيد المسيح يقول لنا:

فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. (متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 19)

رابعا لك كل الحرية يا عزيزتي أن تقبلي او ترفضي ما قدمنا لك، وحريتك هذه ستقرر مصيرك الأبدي. 

ولي لقاء آخر معك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

لي شرح بسيط للثالوث وجدته ساضعه بالانجلش مبسط


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

*For Christians God is understood and known as Father, Son and Holy Spirit.

…Father… God is love, caring for creation and for every human being as God's beloved child.

…Son… God is as he has revealed himself to be in the historical person of Jesus Christ. Jesus' life, death and resurrection holds the key to knowing and loving God, and to making sense of life, before and after death.

…and Holy Spirit… God is alive, loving and active today, inspiring faith, justice and truth, sustaining the life of the world, giving spiritual gifts to the church and bearing his spiritual fruit in the world - changed lives and a transformed society.*

شوفي بيقولوا ايه الله معروف انه مش الالهه معروفين اللغه الانجليزيه دقيقه يعني و مالهاش معنيين

عازه اللينك الي جبت منها ابقي قولي 

سلام


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

*الله يسامحك يا تروث ... هى فاهمه عربى لما تفهم انجليزى !!!!​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> لي شرح بسيط للثالوث وجدته ساضعه بالانجلش مبسط


 
قبل الشرح عليها ان تفهم ان الله اعلن عن ذاته بهذه الصورة ولدينا الدليل من الكتاب المقدس ، وحتى الان هي لا تعطي نفسها قراءة الاجوبة او الروابط التي نضعها .

اتمنى من الاخت الفاضلة المسلمة ، ان تهدأ قليلا وترتب افكارها وكلامها ونضع الامور في الترتيب المنطقي 

اولا : اعلان الله المثبت في الكتاب المقدس ، وبعدها تطلب الفهم والشرح ، 

هذا هو الاسلوب المنطقي والعلمي الذي يتبعه الانسان الذي يريد ان يفهم ، اما هي فلا تفعل ذلك ، هي داخلة مسابقة سرعة في الرد على اي جواب وكأنها رافضة لمجرد الرفض بدون قراءة الجواب والتفكير فيه .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

*its your salvation and your final destiny not ours any way*

هذا مصيرك الابدي لا نحن و ما نعمله كله للخلاص لاننا حزاني و هنتجنن علي الجهل بالاله الحقيقي الي انتوا فيه

سلام لكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

الشرح نيومان فيه جمله حلوه اوي اوي

الله معروف للمسيحيين انه اب و ابن و روح قدس

الجمله في قمه الدقه بلغتها الاصليه ههههههههه

اعمل ايه اشرح بالعربي كتير اتعب و يجي لي حاله نفسيه بقي

بغير جو ههههه

اسفه استاذتي علي التدخل

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

*For Christians God is understood and known as Father, Son and Holy Spirit*

one goooooood

اله واحد كما في الجمله الصريحه اهي لان العربي مش دقيق كلغه  لغه فيها تحايل اوي


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

أعتقد عندما يكون شخص فى المنتدى ويناقش أمر ما ويدخل جماعة من المسلمون ويرسلون له رسائل على الخاص فقط فمن الطبيعى تبليغ الإدارة لهذا العمل ، ولا اية يا أختنا ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

مش فاهمه

عموما لو وردت رسائل مضايقات من اي شخص صعبه اوي لان الرسائل الخاصه قد تتحول للمضايقه و هذا حدث معي للاسف انا ايضا مش شخص اخر

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

فقط لتنظيم الحوار ،،

هل تسألين عن كلمة " اقنوم " اين وردت فى الكتاب المقدس ؟
ام تسألين عن علاقة الأقانيم ببعضها ؟
ام تسألين عن اين ذكر ان الروح القدس اقنوم ؟
ام تسألين عن الثالوث فى العبرية ؟


----------



## أَمَة (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> ترجمتها person
> اي شخص وليس اقنوم
> ثلاثة اشخاص وليس ثلاثة اقانيم فهناك فرق !!!


 
وفسر الماء بالماء.

قلنا لك أن كلمة اقنوم ليس لها مرادف في اللغات الاخرى. فأتيتِ بتفسيرها من اللغة الإنكليزية وكأن الإنكليزية هي لغة الكتاب المقدس. وقلتِ أن معناها شخص وجعلتِ الأقانيم اشخاصا، وهكذا بتفسيرك اصبح الله ثلاثة اشخاص - *حاشا*!

لا يا شاطرة، واقولها لك بكل محبة وليس للتجريح، *هذا منتهى الجهل*. ولكن هذا ليس مستغربا علينا فقد تعودنا على ذلك لأن الأكثرية العظمى من افراد امتك *تتكلم *عن المسيحية* بما تجهل،* وكيف لها أن تفهما بدون *روح الله* - *الروح المعزي* - *الروح القدس*.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
إذْ أن الله اللا محدود لا يُدْرك في العقل البشري المحدود، بحبه الذي يفوق كل فهم أعلن الله عن ذاته تدريجيا عبر الاف السنين لتهيئة البشر لمعرفته، لكي لا يبقى في مفهومهم الإله البعيد عنهم، والمخيف الذي ليس له هماً سوى أن يرى الناس عابدين له ساجدين، وواقفا لهم بالسوط متربصا لأخطائهم وكل من أخطأ منهم عاقبه في النار الأبدية. لأن لذلك المفهوم الخاطئ نتائج خطيرة على الإنسان لأنها تبعده عن الله أكثر وأكثر في حين أن مشيئة الله المحب للبشر هي عودة الإنسان اليه كما كان الحال قبل سقوطه في الخطيئة الذي سبب إنفصاله عن الله وطرده من الفردوس. 

بالنسبة لنا الله ليس بعيدا عنا ومعرفتنا له ليست "افكارا مجردة" . لقد عرفناه في ظهوره لنا بالجسد بصورة الإبن السيد يسوع المسيح الذي خبرنا عنه وعلمنا كل شئ عن الملكوت، وبعد أن صعد الى السماء ارسل لنا الروح القدس الذي حل علينا وسكن فينا، فصار هذا الإله ابانا السماوي الذي نلجأ اليه بحب ونتطلع الى يوم عودتنا الى أحضانه السماوية.

هذا الأله *قائم بذاته* له عقل مدبر (_Logos وتعني ايضا الكلمة وهي "مذكر" باليونانية_)، *قائم بذاته*، وروح محيي *قائم بذاته*. 

لماذا ترددت كلمة *قائم بذاته* ثلاث مرات؟ هل هذا يعني أن هناك ثلاثة آلهة؟

*كلا وحاشا* ... لنفهم *الأقانيم* علينا أن ندرك أن *كلمة الله* ليست غريبة عنه بل أن جوهرها من جوهره وطبيعتها من طبيعته لأنها وليدة منه كما أن كلمتنا هي وليدة عقلنا، مع الفارق بين الإثنين أن *كلمة الله* حية لا تبعد عنه ولو خرجت منه، في حين أن كلمة الإنسان تتبخر في الهواء لمجرد أن خرجت منه، و*كلمة الله* *كائن* معه منذ الأزل والى الأبد لأنه هو *كائن* منذ الأزل والى الأبد، في حين استمرارية كلمة الإنسان مرتبط بوجوده وبصحته العقلية، ف*كلمة الله *إذن* اقنوم قائم بذاته* لأن لها كل ما له من مشيئة وارادة.، لأنها ليست من ذات طبيعته الترابية.

كذلك *روح الله* ليس غريب عنه لأنه ليس مستورد اليه شأن روحنا نحن المركَّبين فهو (أي الروح) حيّ، حرٌّ، متحركٌ بذاته، فاعل بذاته، مُريدٌ دوماً الصلاح، قوته طوع إرادته، ومع ذلك هو غير منفصل عنه. في حين أن روح الإنسان ليس من ذات طبيعة الإنسان الترابية، ولا يقدر أن يعمل خارج الجسد وإذا غادره أنفصل عنه. لذلك *الروح القدس* هو *اقنوم قائم بذاته*، وينطبق على *الروح* ما ينطبق على *الكلمة* من حيث الأزلية والجوهر والطبيعة والمشيئة. 

وبعد كل هذا اقول............
الله أعطاكِ عقلا وقلبا وكذلك الحرية بين قبوله وبين العبودية لاله مجهول لا تعرفين عنه شيئا سوى اسماء تسمونها بالحسنى وأغلبها من صفات الشيطان وليس لله بها من شئ.


----------



## أَمَة (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> وهل عندما لا تجد احد من قساوستك ان تستدل به على فهم ما تقولونه من ثالوث واقنوم
> هذا من العجب العجاب


 
لو كرستِ عمرك كله لن يكفي لقراءة كتب تراثنا المقدس (التواتر بلغتكم) المتواجد منذ القرن الثاني الميلادي والذي لا تجدين فيه أي إختلاف في العقيدة أو في تفسير الكتاب المقدس. ولكن وبكل جهل تجرؤيين على اتهام اباء الكنيسة بعدم فهمهم للثالوث الأفدس.... هذا هو العجب العجاب يا عزيزتي.

سامحك الله وفتح بصيرتك التي قفل عليها ملك الظلام منذ اربعة عشر قرن.


----------



## أَمَة (29 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> محبة لرسولها ، هل انت مريم البتول ؟؟


 
كلهم واحد مريم البتول ومحمدية وغيرها وغيره.

المشكلة ليست بالأشخاص بل بمدرسة الظلام التي يتخرجون منها حاملين فيها قفلا بدون مفتاح لعقولهم ونضارة سوداء غير قابل النور على اختراقها.

نصلي من  اجلهم جميعا فهم الخراف التي قال عنهم السيد المسيح له المجد:

[q-bible] 
يوحنا الأصحاح 10 العدد 16 وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي *وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ*. 
[/q-bible]


----------



## انت الفادي (29 يناير 2010)

*بالمناسبة الاسلوب و اللهجة مش غريبين عليا..
يا اخت محبة لرسولها هل انت الاخت مريم البتول؟؟؟؟؟


*


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

NEW_MAN قال:


> لقد قلنا لك معناها ، وانت لم تقبلي ان تسمعي ولم تفهمي
> دعيني احاول مرة اخرى ان اجعلك انت تكتبي المعنى بنفسك
> 
> هاتي ترجمة كلمة person بكل المعاني من الموقع العربي ، ومن الموقع الانجليزي الذي كتبه لك احد الاحباء هنا .
> ...




افهم يا استاذ نيو مان
من اين اتيتم بكلمة اقنوم او ثالوث  فكلمة person ترجمتها ليس اقنوما 
ولا اعرف من اين اتيتم بكلمة اقنوم التي لا يوجد لها اي معنى في اللغات كلها
اذا فهي كلمه انتم من قالها ولا يوجد لها اي معنى بدليل لا يوجد منكم من اتى بمعناها


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

انت الفادي قال:


> *بالمناسبة الاسلوب و اللهجة مش غريبين عليا..
> يا اخت محبة لرسولها هل انت الاخت مريم البتول؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> *



والله العظيم ليست انا هي مريم البتول


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> فقط لتنظيم الحوار ،،
> 
> هل تسألين عن كلمة " اقنوم " اين وردت فى الكتاب المقدس ؟
> ام تسألين عن علاقة الأقانيم ببعضها ؟
> ...



اول سؤال ان وجد سهل عليكم اجابة باقي الاساله
فلايوجد لديكم عن كلمة اقنوم سواء في اللغه الانجليزيه او اليونانيه او العبريه او اي لغه من اللغات
فهي كلمه مخترعه لا يوجد لها معنى في اي لغه فكيف يكون معتقدكم مبني على شيء ليس له معنى او دليل يدلل على صحة ما تقولون او تعتقدون


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

أمة قال:


> لو كرستِ عمرك كله لن يكفي لقراءة كتب تراثنا المقدس (التواتر بلغتكم) المتواجد منذ القرن الثاني الميلادي والذي لا تجدين فيه أي إختلاف في العقيدة أو في تفسير الكتاب المقدس. ولكن وبكل جهل تجرؤيين على اتهام اباء الكنيسة بعدم فهمهم للثالوث الأفدس.... هذا هو العجب العجاب يا عزيزتي.
> 
> سامحك الله وفتح بصيرتك التي قفل عليها ملك الظلام منذ اربعة عشر قرن.



نعم فانا لا ااتي بهذا الكلام من تلقاء نفسي ومعي ادله من اقول رهبانكم فانتم تقولون بعد الجدل وعدم مقدرتكم على تفسيره ان فهم الثالوث فوق قدرة البشر على استيعابه

هذا غير انه لا يوجد لديكم دليل واضح يدلل على صحة معتقدكم هذا


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

> > أولا يا شاطرة كلمة "هؤلاء" لا تليق بقدسية الله.
> > ثانيا هم ثلاثة اقانيم واله واحد وليس آلهة.



سبحان الله العظيم الستم تقولون بان الاب اله والابن اله والروح القدس اله
طيب فين دليلك على انهم ثلاث اقانيم  

انا عارفه ان عندكم دليل على ان الله جل في علاه اله واحد
اين دليلك على ان هناك ثلاثة اقانيم او ما يسمى بالثالوث


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> والله العظيم ليست انا هي مريم البتول


 
فهل انت الاخت محمدية ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> افهم يا استاذ نيو مان





محبه لرسولها قال:


> من اين اتيتم بكلمة اقنوم او ثالوث فكلمة person ترجمتها ليس اقنوما
> ولا اعرف من اين اتيتم بكلمة اقنوم التي لا يوجد لها اي معنى في اللغات كلها
> اذا فهي كلمه انتم من قالها ولا يوجد لها اي معنى بدليل لا يوجد منكم من اتى بمعناها




انت تسألين ونجيبك وتكررين نفس السؤال مرة اخرى ، لا اعرف كيف اجاوبك اذا كنت لا تقرأين الاجابة ؟؟؟

قلت لك ان كلمة Person  لا تترجم (شخص ) فقط ، لها عدة احتمالات اخرى في الترجمة لم تأتي بها ، وكأنك انت خبيرة ترجمة احسن من المترجمون انفسهم ، فلخصتي الترجمة كلها في كلمة واحدة ( وهذا عيب تدريس اللغات في البلاد العربية والاسلامية ) .

اذا كان اللغة العربية الكلمة الواحدة تحتمل عدة معان لا يمكن شرحها من القاموس بل شرحها من سياق الكلام ، فلماذا تعتقدين ان اللغة اليونانية يمكنك اختصارها في كلمة واحدة .

لقد وضعت لك الكلمة اليونانية مع رابط لقاموس يشرح معاني الكلمة ، ووضعت لك رابط لمعاني الكلمة في اللغة الانجليزية ، ووضع لك الاخوة معاني الكلمة في الترجمة السريانية ( وهي اللفظ المستخدم عربيا - اقنوم ) حيث ان اللغة العربية ليس بها كلمة تقبل ترجمة الكلمة اليونانية ، فقمت انت ببساطة بالقول ان ترجمتها ( شخص ) وكأن المترجمين كلهم على مدار التاريخ عجزوا عن ترجمة الكلمة الى ( شخص ) فقمت انت بترجمتها لهم ؟؟؟؟

مرة اخرى ، اسألك ان تكتب كل معاني الكلمة ، وسوف نبين لك لكي تفهمي ، هذا اذا كنت حقا راغبة في الفهم . ( واعتقد انك لست كذلك من اسلوب حوارك ) .


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> سبحان الله العظيم الستم تقولون بان الاب اله والابن اله والروح القدس اله
> طيب فين دليلك على انهم ثلاث اقانيم
> 
> انا عارفه ان عندكم دليل على ان الله جل في علاه اله واحد
> اين دليلك على ان هناك ثلاثة اقانيم او ما يسمى بالثالوث


 

(فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس)
(متى 28: 19)

باسم (مفرد ) لان الله واحد 
الاب والابن والروح القدس ( ثلاث اقانيم ) لان كل اسم يعبر عن ( اقنوم الهي ) او (هيبستاس الهي ) او ( ذات او جوهر الهية ) .

ملحوظة ( انت تعرفين انك كذبتي عندما قلت ان ترجمة person وردت شخص فقط ، فقد وردت عدة كلمات اخرى منها ( ذات او جوهر الشيء ) 

واضحة والا لسه ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

> فلايوجد لديكم عن كلمة اقنوم سواء في اللغه الانجليزيه او اليونانيه او العبريه *او اي لغه من اللغات*


 
اسمعى ، هنا المنتدى للمحترمين فقط ، اكرر ، فقط 
فإن كنتى منهم فأتبعى طريقهم المحترم واسألى واتركى لنا الإجابة
اما انك تسألى وتجيبى فهذا اسلوب *مرفوض* ​ 

انتى قلتى انها مش موجودة فى اى لغة من اللغات​ 
طيب تعالى نكشف كذبك​ 
- 3ܕ݁ܗܽܘܝܽܘܨܶܡܚܳܐܕ݁ܫܽܘܒ݂ܚܶܗܘܨܰܠܡܳܐܕ݁ܺܐܝܬ݂ܽܘܬ݂ܶܗܘܰܐܚܺܝܕ݂ܟ݁ܽܠܒ݁ܚܰܝܠܳܐܕ݁ܡܶܠܬ݂ܶܗܘܗܽܘ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ ܥܒ݂ܰܕ݂ܕ݁ܽܘܟ݁ܳܝܳܐܕ݁ܰܚܛܳܗܰܝܢܘܺܝܬ݂ܶܒ݂ܥܰܠܝܰܡܺܝܢܳܐܕ݁ܪܰܒ݁ܽܘܬ݂ܳܐܒ݁ܰܡܪܰܘܡܶܐ܂(عب 1: 3).​ 
*Hebrews 1:3 - [FONT=&quot]- دهويو صمخا دشوبخه وصلما دايتوته واخيد كل بخيلا دملته وهو بقنومه عبد دوكيا دخطهين ويتب عل يمينا دربوتا بمروما ٭[/FONT]*​

*إذا الكلمة موجودة وفقط لجهلك لكل اللغات قلتى انها ليست موجودة !*​ 
*هذا ما انت قلتى عليه*​ 
​​

> اول سؤال ان وجد سهل عليكم اجابة باقي الاساله


 

الى هنا هل تأكدتى انها كلمة من داخل الكتاب المقدس ام مازال الجهل له نصيب ! ؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> فهل انت الاخت محمدية ؟؟؟




هذة هى " مريم البتول " بالحساب الجديد بعد شتيمتها لنا فى المرة السابقة نتيجة الرسائل التى تلقتها من احد المسلمين هنا على المنتدى !​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

رجاء من الأخوة المسيحين عدم المرور الى اى نقطة أخرى قبل ان تقول بشكل صريح ان كلمة " اقنوم " موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس وانها مخطئة !

أو تناقش فى نفس النقطة بالادلة العلمية !
رجاء !


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

> من اقول رهبانكم



ايه رهبانكم هما الرهبان فرضوا عقيده معينه و اجبروا الناس الاتباع ثم ان علماء الاهوت هما المتخصصين يا شاطره مش الرهبان

كلمه جميله اوي قاتلها اثناسيوس الرسولي

الايمان كرز به الرسل و سلمنا اياه الاوائل

يعني مش زي شيوخكم المتحكمين بكل حاجه حتي التفكير و اين التهرب في الشرح مش هتلاقي ناس بتشرح عن عقيدتها بالطريقه المفتوحه دي غير هنا و النبي بس جربي تروحي منتدي عمرو خالد و تسئلي كدا لو زودتيها هتطردي

سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

ارجح انها اما مريم البتول اما محمديه لان الطريقه متشابهه و يمكن محمديه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Strident (29 يناير 2010)

أعتقد أنه حان الوقت ليفهم كل مسلم أن العقيدة المسيحية لم تتبع الكتاب المقدس بل سبقته...
فالرسل بشروا في كل أنحاء العالم بمجيء المخلص و تجسد الإله قبل كتابة أي سفر في العهد الجديد...
و كانت المسيحية كاملة بكل ممارساتها و أسرارها قبل كتابة أي سفر في العهد الجديد...

و حتى العهد القديم، فقد كان الناس من شيث، و مروراً بنوح و ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب و حتى موسى يعبدون الله و يقدمون الذبائح حتى قبل الشريعة و قبل أي سفر في العهد القديم


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> انت الان وضحت لي.....
> فلا يوجد عندكم في كتابكم المقدس ما يسمى بالاقنوم لكن هذه الكلمه انتم اطلقتوها على احد معاني كلمة person وهي ذات الشيء او جوهره لتعطي هذا المعنى لكن هذا عجيب لماذا لان
> كلمة اقنوم ليس لها معنى في اللغه العربيه اصلا او في اللغات الاخرى فكيف تستخدمونها لتعطي هذا المعنى ​


 


*لا تعليق !!!! ساكتفى بما تم عرضه و لم يتم الاعتراض عليه مطلقا !!!!!!!!!​*​​




epsalmos قال:


> *سلامة النظر يا مدام !!!!!!​​*
> 
> *طيب كل ده ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1840253&postcount=47*​
> ...


 

*و اضيف ما قاله الاخ مولكا*​

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1841266&postcount=137*​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

رجاء من الأخوة المسيحين عدم المرور الى اى نقطة أخرى قبل ان تقول بشكل صريح ان كلمة " اقنوم " موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس وانها مخطئة !

أو تناقش فى نفس النقطة بالادلة العلمية !
رجاء !


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *لا تعليق !!!! ساكتفى بما تم عرضه و لم يتم الاعتراض عليه مطلقا !!!!!!!!!​*​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
وعلى ماذا ستعترض على حقيقه انتم من اعترف بها


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> وعلى ماذا ستعترض على حقيقه انتم من اعترف بها


 
*و لماذا ننكرها ان كانت وردت فى الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## أَمَة (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> كم ذوات الهيه حتى الان الاب وحده ذات الهيه و الابن ذات الهيه والروح القدس ذات الهيه
> كم اله حتى الان تعبد ثلاث ذوات الهيه
> 
> وهذا كله كلام متناقض مع ما تقولون وتدعون بانكم تعبدون اله واحد


 

يا حراااااااااااااااام! 

بقولها من كل قلبي. 

اِسْمَعْ هذَا أَيُّهَا الشَّعْبُ الْجَاهِلُ وَالْعَدِيمُ الْفَهْمِ، الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ وَلاَ يُبْصِرُونَ. لَهُمْ آذَانٌ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُونَ.  (ارميا: 5:21)


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

> فلايوجد لديكم عن كلمة اقنوم سواء في اللغه الانجليزيه او اليونانيه او العبريه *او اي لغه من اللغات*


 
اسمعى ، هنا المنتدى للمحترمين فقط ، اكرر ، فقط 
فإن كنتى منهم فأتبعى طريقهم المحترم واسألى واتركى لنا الإجابة
اما انك تسألى وتجيبى فهذا اسلوب مرفوض​ 

انتى قلتى انها مش موجودة فى اى لغة من اللغات​ 
طيب تعالى نكشف كذبك​ 
- 3ܕ݁ܗܽܘܝܽܘܨܶܡܚܳܐܕ݁ܫܽܘܒ݂ܚܶܗܘܨܰܠܡܳܐܕ݁ܺܐܝܬ݂ܽܘܬ݂ܶܗܘܰܐܚܺܝܕ݂ܟ݁ܽܠܒ݁ܚܰܝܠܳܐܕ݁ܡܶܠܬ݂ܶܗܘܗܽܘ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ ܥܒ݂ܰܕ݂ܕ݁ܽܘܟ݁ܳܝܳܐܕ݁ܰܚܛܳܗܰܝܢܘܺܝܬ݂ܶܒ݂ܥܰܠܝܰܡܺܝܢܳܐܕ݁ܪܰܒ݁ܽܘܬ݂ܳܐܒ݁ܰܡܪܰܘܡܶܐ܂(عب 1: 3).​ 
*Hebrews 1:3 - [FONT=&quot]- دهويو صمخا دشوبخه وصلما دايتوته واخيد كل بخيلا دملته وهو بقنومه عبد دوكيا دخطهين ويتب عل يمينا دربوتا بمروما ٭[/FONT]*​

*إذا الكلمة موجودة وفقط لجهلك لكل اللغات قلتى انها ليست موجودة !*​ 
*هذا ما انت قلتى عليه*​ 
​​

> اول سؤال ان وجد سهل عليكم اجابة باقي الاساله


 
الى هنا هل تأكدتى انها كلمة من داخل الكتاب المقدس ام مازال الجهل له نصيب ! ؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

رجاء من الأخوة المسيحين عدم المرور الى اى نقطة أخرى قبل ان تقول بشكل صريح ان كلمة " اقنوم " موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس وانها مخطئة !

أو تناقش فى نفس النقطة بالادلة العلمية !
رجاء !


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

يا جماعه متتعبوش نفسكم كل شيء واضح وكلمة اقنوم انتم وضحتم لي ما ذا تقصدون بها
وكل الكلام اللي انا كتبته كله مفهوش حرف من كلامي بل هو كلامكم


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> يا *وكل الكلام اللي انا كتبته كله مفهوش حرف من كلامي بل هو كلامكم *


 
*كذابه .... و لا عجب فيمن يتبع محلل الكذب !!!!*​

​*كل كلامك ليس فيه اى كلمه من كلامنا بل يدل انك لم تقرأى كلمه واحده من كلامنا !!!*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

أرأيتم عندما يتم حصار المسلم ماذا يفعل ؟؟

إذا اثبتنا ان كلمة " اقنوم " هى كلمة من الكتاب المقدس ولم يستطع أحد الرد على هذة النقطة !


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *كذابه .... و لا عجب فيمن يتبع محلل الكذب !!!!​*
> 
> 
> *كل كلامك ليس فيه اى كلمه من كلامنا بل يدل انك لم تقرأى كلمه واحده من كلامنا !!!*​


 
حرام عليك هتفتري عليا كذب 

طيب هذا ليس كلامك لكنه كلام واحد منكم هو نيو مان وانا اخذت بكلامه 
مش هو يعرف في الدين المسيحي ولا ايه؟؟!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

> *كذابه .... و لا عجب فيمن يتبع محلل الكذب !!!!*


 
بالظبط
حتى اسمها
محبة لرسولها !
شفت بقى بيحبوا الكذب أزاى ؟​


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> لا لم اكذب ولم اقل لك ان person وردت شخص فقط
> وان كنت كذبت في شيء فاستغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه انه هو التواب الرحيم
> 
> انت الان وضحت لي.....
> ...


 



*اولا  ارجوك لا تخلطي كلامي مع شرح الاخرين ، انا اشرح باسلوب وهم يشرحون باسلوب اخر ، فلا تأخذي كلامي وتضعيه مكان كلام شرح آخرين *


اذا سؤالك الان ( كم ذات الهية ) ؟؟؟
هي ذات واحدة ، نعود الى الاصل اليوناني ،


http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Hbr&c=1&v=1&t=KJV#conc/3

ὃς ὢν ἀπαύγασμα τῆς δόξης καὶ χαρακτὴρ τῆς ὑποστάσεως αὐτοῦ φέρων τε τὰ πάντα τῷ ῥήματι τῆς δυνάμεως αὐτοῦ δι᾽ εαυτοῦ καθαρισμὸν ποιησάμενος τῶν ἁμαρτιῶν ημῶν, ἐκάθισεν ἐν δεξιᾷ τῆς μεγαλωσύνης ἐν ὑψηλοῖς 

الترجمة الانجليزية تقول :

Who being the brightness of [his] glory, and* the express image of his person*, and upholding all things by the word of his power, when he had by himself purged our sins, sat down on the right hand of the Majesty on high; 

الترجمة العربية تقول :


1 اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، 
2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. 
3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي، 


وفهمنا كلمة ( ذات او جوهر ) تعالي نشوف الكلمة التي تسبقها والتي تتكلم عن المسيح وتقول انه ( رسم جوهره ) اي ظهور ذات الله او تجسد ذات الله او تعبير ذات الله بالظهور الالهي ، او كما تقول الترجمة الانجليزية 


*the express image of his person*​ 

اذا ليس هناك ( ثلاث ذوات ) بل ( ذات واحدة لله ) والمسيح هو ( ظهور ذات الله ) . 

واضح والا لسه ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

هل عرفتى ان كلمة اقنوم فى الكتاب المقدس ام لا ؟


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

*انا لا افترى ... انتى تعلمى من قيل عنه انت مفتر !!!*​ 
*المهم ..*​ 
*سوالك كان ان كلمة اقنوم ليست فى الانجيل ...*​ 
*اوضحناها لكى بنصوص صريحه*​ 
*تجاهلتى انتى كل هذا الكلام و كررتى: ان اقنوم لم ترد فى الانجيل !!!!!!!!*​ 
*فانا ذكرت لكى شواهد المداخلات التى تم فيها الرد سابقا*​ 
*فانتى صرحتى قائله : ان كلامك ماخوذ من كلامنا !!!!!!!!!!*​ 

*ملحوظه انا لم انتقل الى اى نقطه اخرى سوى اثبات ان كلمى اقنوم من الكتاب المقدس .. و هذه هو ادعاءك !!*​

*هذا كذب ... لان كلامك غير ماخوذ من كلامنا بل يدل انك مدلسه و كذابه ... و من ثم انتى فقدتى اعز ما تملكى !!! *​​


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

كم ذات لله ؟؟؟

تعالي افهمي الاول هذا المثال عني انا ، وبعدين نرجع الى الكلام عن الله 

هذا المثال للتوضيح فقط ، لتقريب الفكرة الى ذهن الانسان الذي يطلب دائما شيء واقعي ملموس ، لكي يفهم الامور الروحية المخفية عن العيون والاذهان البشرية ( هناك عيون واذهان روحية ).

لا تحاول تطبيق المثال على الله ، انا فقط اكتبه لكي اثبت لك انه حتى انسانيا ، للعقل البشري ، فانه يقبل ان الانسان ( ثالوث في واحد ) ، فاذا كان العقل البشري يقبل هذا بشريا ، فكيف لا يقبله روحيا عن الله ؟؟؟

انا انسان واحد فقط :

ولكن في البيت انا (شخصية او شخص) عائلي 
وفي العمل (شخصية او شخص ) ملتزم 
ومع الاصدقاء (شخصية او شخص ) مرح 

او نفس المثال بصورة او طريقة اخرى 

انا انسان واحد فقط 
مع ابي (شخصية مشابهة له وخاضعة ومحبة)
مع ابني ( شخصية محبة وحازمة ومربية )
مع زوجتي (شخصية محبة وعاطفية ومتعاونة)


هل في المثالين انا ثلاث من البشر ، ثلاث من المخلوقات ، ثلاث من الناس - ام - انسان واحد له ثلاث شخصيات اساسية في تكوينه كانسان واحد ، ثلاث تعيينات تجعل مني الكائن الفريد المميز عن باقي الكائنات ؟؟؟

وهل اذا تعاملت معي او ناديتني باي شخصية ، فهل لا اجيبك واقول لك ينبغي ان تكلمني في الشخصية الاخرى ؟؟

في انتظار ردك الكريم


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *انا لا افترى  ... انتى تعلمى من قيل عنه انت مفتر !!!
> 
> المهم ..
> 
> ...



نعم قلت ان اقنوم الكلمه نفسها لم ترد في الانجيل والاستاذ نيومان قال لي بان person هذه لها معاني كثيره فاخذوا من معانيها ذات الشيء وجوهره  وذات الشيء وجوهره تطلقون عليها اقنوم 
هو قال ذلك وانا اقتبست رده وبنيت كلامي على كلامه على كده
لو في كلمه غلط انا قلتها مش لاموجوده في كلامه قلي
ولو كذبت انا قلت
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه وهو التواب الرحيم


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

ممكن يا محبة لرسولها نرجع للموضوع الاصلي 

في انتظار الرد على مداخلتين وضعتهما لك .


----------



## epsalmos (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> نعم قلت ان اقنوم الكلمه نفسها لم ترد في الانجيل


 

و ده ايه :



*لا تعليق !!!! ساكتفى بما تم عرضه و لم يتم الاعتراض عليه مطلقا !!!!!!!!!*​ 



epsalmos قال:


> *سلامة النظر يا مدام !!!!!!​*
> 
> *طيب كل ده ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1840253&postcount=47*​
> ...


 

*و اضيف ما قاله الاخ مولكا*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1841266&postcount=137*[/CENTER]


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

نعيد الكلام مرة اخرى حتى لا تتوه الاخت محبة لرسولها .

لا تأخذي الكلمة وتجري بها ، انا اتدرج معك في الاية اليونانية ، واترجمها لك كلمة كلمة، فلا تأخذي ( هيبوستاس ) او ( اقنوم ) وتجري وتقولي ( ثلاثة ) !!!!!!





محبه لرسولها قال:


> لا لم اكذب ولم اقل لك ان person وردت شخص فقط
> وان كنت كذبت في شيء فاستغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه انه هو التواب الرحيم
> 
> انت الان وضحت لي.....
> ...


 



*اولا ارجوك لا تخلطي كلامي مع شرح الاخرين ، انا اشرح باسلوب وهم يشرحون باسلوب اخر ، فلا تأخذي كلامي وتضعيه مكان كلام شرح آخرين *


اذا سؤالك الان ( كم ذات الهية ) ؟؟؟
هي ذات واحدة ، نعود الى الاصل اليوناني ،


http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Hbr&c=1&v=1&t=KJV#conc/3

ὃς ὢν ἀπαύγασμα τῆς δόξης καὶ χαρακτὴρ τῆς ὑποστάσεως αὐτοῦ φέρων τε τὰ πάντα τῷ ῥήματι τῆς δυνάμεως αὐτοῦ δι᾽ εαυτοῦ καθαρισμὸν ποιησάμενος τῶν ἁμαρτιῶν ημῶν, ἐκάθισεν ἐν δεξιᾷ τῆς μεγαλωσύνης ἐν ὑψηλοῖς 

الترجمة الانجليزية تقول :

Who being the brightness of [his] glory, and* the express image of his person*, and upholding all things by the word of his power, when he had by himself purged our sins, sat down on the right hand of the Majesty on high; 

الترجمة العربية تقول :


1 اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، 
2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. 
3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي، 


وفهمنا كلمة ( ذات او جوهر ) تعالي نشوف الكلمة التي تسبقها والتي تتكلم عن المسيح وتقول انه ( رسم جوهره ) اي ظهور ذات الله او تجسد ذات الله او تعبير ذات الله بالظهور الالهي ، او كما تقول الترجمة الانجليزية 


*the express image of his person*​ 

اذا ليس هناك ( ثلاث ذوات ) بل ( ذات واحدة لله ) والمسيح هو ( ظهور ذات الله ) . 

واضح والا لسه ؟؟؟

كم ذات لله ؟؟؟

تعالي افهمي الاول هذا المثال عني انا ، وبعدين نرجع الى الكلام عن الله 

هذا المثال للتوضيح فقط ، لتقريب الفكرة الى ذهن الانسان الذي يطلب دائما شيء واقعي ملموس ، لكي يفهم الامور الروحية المخفية عن العيون والاذهان البشرية ( هناك عيون واذهان روحية ).

لا تحاول تطبيق المثال على الله ، انا فقط اكتبه لكي اثبت لك انه حتى انسانيا ، للعقل البشري ، فانه يقبل ان الانسان ( ثالوث في واحد ) ، فاذا كان العقل البشري يقبل هذا بشريا ، فكيف لا يقبله روحيا عن الله ؟؟؟

انا انسان واحد فقط :

ولكن في البيت انا (شخصية او شخص) عائلي 
وفي العمل (شخصية او شخص ) ملتزم 
ومع الاصدقاء (شخصية او شخص ) مرح 

او نفس المثال بصورة او طريقة اخرى 

انا انسان واحد فقط 
مع ابي (شخصية مشابهة له وخاضعة ومحبة)
مع ابني ( شخصية محبة وحازمة ومربية )
مع زوجتي (شخصية محبة وعاطفية ومتعاونة)


هل في المثالين انا ثلاث من البشر ، ثلاث من المخلوقات ، ثلاث من الناس - ام - انسان واحد له ثلاث شخصيات اساسية في تكوينه كانسان واحد ، ثلاث تعيينات تجعل مني الكائن الفريد المميز عن باقي الكائنات ؟؟؟

وهل اذا تعاملت معي او ناديتني باي شخصية ، فهل لا اجيبك واقول لك ينبغي ان تكلمني في الشخصية الاخرى ؟؟

في انتظار ردك الكريم


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

> فلايوجد لديكم عن كلمة اقنوم سواء في اللغه الانجليزيه او اليونانيه او العبريه *او اي لغه من اللغات*


اسمعى ، هنا المنتدى للمحترمين فقط ، اكرر ، فقط 
فإن كنتى منهم فأتبعى طريقهم المحترم واسألى واتركى لنا الإجابة
اما انك تسألى وتجيبى فهذا اسلوب مرفوض ​ 
انتى قلتى انها مش موجودة فى اى لغة من اللغات​ 
طيب تعالى نكشف كذبك​ 
- 3ܕ݁ܗܽܘܝܽܘܨܶܡܚܳܐܕ݁ܫܽܘܒ݂ܚܶܗܘܨܰܠܡܳܐܕ݁ܺܐܝܬ݂ܽܘܬ݂ܶܗܘܰܐܚܺܝܕ݂ܟ݁ܽܠܒ݁ܚܰܝܠܳܐܕ݁ܡܶܠܬ݂ܶܗܘܗܽܘ ܒ݁ܰܩܢܽܘܡܶܗ ܥܒ݂ܰܕ݂ܕ݁ܽܘܟ݁ܳܝܳܐܕ݁ܰܚܛܳܗܰܝܢܘܺܝܬ݂ܶܒ݂ܥܰܠܝܰܡܺܝܢܳܐܕ݁ܪܰܒ݁ܽܘܬ݂ܳܐܒ݁ܰܡܪܰܘܡܶܐ܂(عب 1: 3).​ 
*Hebrews 1:3 - [FONT=&quot]- دهويو صمخا دشوبخه وصلما دايتوته واخيد كل بخيلا دملته وهو بقنومه عبد دوكيا دخطهين ويتب عل يمينا دربوتا بمروما ٭[/FONT]*​

*إذا الكلمة موجودة وفقط لجهلك لكل اللغات قلتى انها ليست موجودة !*​ 
*هذا ما انت قلتى عليه*​ 
​​

> اول سؤال ان وجد سهل عليكم اجابة باقي الاساله


الى هنا هل تأكدتى انها كلمة من داخل الكتاب المقدس ام مازال الجهل له نصيب ! ؟​


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

> ولكن في البيت انا (شخصية او شخص) عائلي
> وفي العمل (شخصية او شخص ) ملتزم
> ومع الاصدقاء (شخصية او شخص ) مرح
> 
> ...



اولا الكلام الذي قلته هو كلامك ولم ااتي به من عندي وعلى ما اعتقد اقتبست ردك ليكون الكلام واضح

انت الان تشرح لي (الثلاثه في واحد)

في مثالك هذا 
انت غيرت صفات الشخصيه ولم تغير الشخصيه نفسها
فانت حينما تجلس وتتحدث مع عائلتك انت نفسك التي تتحدث لكن  بطريقه مختلفه 
وفي العمل انت نفسك الذي تتحد ث ولكن تتعامل مع زملائك في العمل بطريقه مختلفه 
ومع الاصدقاء انت نفسك الذي تتعامل لكن بطريقه مختلفه 

فالصفات لا تصبح أشخاصاً تتحاور مع بعضها وترسل بعضها 
 ولا تكون صفة الحكمة هي الخالق للعالم وصفة الحياة هي التي أعطت الحياة للخالق نفسه ولجميع الكائنات الحية ولا يكون حواراً بين الحياة والحكمة والذات كما حدث في واقعة تعميد المسيح من تواجد الابن وحمامة هي الروح القدس المتجسد وصوت من السماء وهو الآب , فكان التواجد لثلاث صور مختلفة تتحدث ويتم رؤيتها فهذه ليست صفات بل كيانات منفصلة وحسب قانون الإيمان كل منهما إله كامل والصفة لا تكون إلهاً كاملاً.

فانت تمثل لي بشيء مستحيل حدوثه


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يناير 2010)

> فانت حينما تجلس وتتحدث مع عائلتك انت نفسك التي تتحدث لكن  بطريقه مختلفه


*
بالظبط
يعنى الذات واحدة

امال لية بتقولى عليها 3 ؟؟*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

> فالصفات لا تصبح أشخاصاً تتحاور مع بعضها وترسل بعضها
> ولا تكون صفة الحكمة هي الخالق للعالم وصفة الحياة هي التي أعطت الحياة للخالق نفسه ولجميع الكائنات الحية ولا يكون حواراً بين الحياة والحكمة والذات كما حدث في واقعة تعميد المسيح من تواجد الابن وحمامة هي الروح القدس المتجسد وصوت من السماء وهو الآب , فكان التواجد لثلاث صور مختلفة تتحدث ويتم رؤيتها فهذه ليست صفات بل كيانات منفصلة وحسب قانون الإيمان كل منهما إله كامل والصفة لا تكون إلهاً كامل



الجزء دا خطير يرجي الرد عليه

سلام


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> انت الان تشرح لي (الثلاثه في واحد)
> 
> في مثالك هذا
> انت غيرت صفات الشخصيه ولم تغير الشخصيه نفسها


 
اولا : قلت لك ناقشيني في المثال اولا ، ولا تطبيقه على الله الان 

ثانيا : تقولين انني في المثال ، قمت بتغيير صفات الشخصية ولم اغير الشخصية .

وهذا خطأ ....

لان انا انسان واحد ن ولي ثلاث شخصيات مختلفة .

بمعنى : ما افعله مع زوجتي لا افعله مع ابني او ابي ، هل هذا تغيير صفات ام تغيير شخصية ؟؟؟

ثالثا : هذه ليست صفات مختلفة ، فانا نفس الانسان ، صفاتي هي نفس الصفات طويل القامة معتدل القوام ، اسمر البشرة ، بني الشعر ، بني العينين . الصفات لم تختلف في الشخصيات الثلاث . المختلف هو ( شخصيتي ) والشخصية ليست الصفات ولكنها تعيينات الوظائف ( ما افعله مع زوجتي لا افعله مع ابني )  واضح ؟؟؟

رابعا : اعتقد انه واضح من المثال انني لست 3 انسان ولكني انسان واحد له 3 شخصيات او تعيينات او وظائف .

هل الامر واضح ام لازال هناك اعتراض على المثال ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> الجزء دا خطير يرجي الرد عليه
> 
> سلام


 
للتركيز فقط يا اختي تروث ، انا لن ارد ما هو خارج عن طلبي ، قلت نناقش المثال ولا نطبقه على الله الان .

مناقشة المثال البشري سوف تحسم الموضوع ، فانتظري رجاء عدم الخلط بين المثال وبين الله .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> للتركيز فقط يا اختي تروث ، انا لن ارد ما هو خارج عن طلبي ، قلت نناقش المثال ولا نطبقه على الله الان .
> 
> مناقشة المثال البشري سوف تحسم الموضوع ، فانتظري رجاء عدم الخلط بين المثال وبين الله .




اوكي نيومان

معاك حق بس مناقشه جزء الثيوفينيا دا واجب بس في اوانه 

سلام و نعمه لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

*للتركيز مرة اخرى اعيد مداخلتي التي في صلب الموضوع ، متجاهلا عن كل ما يتم من محاولات التشتيت والهروب من الرد *



محبه لرسولها قال:


> انت الان تشرح لي (الثلاثه في واحد)
> 
> في مثالك هذا
> انت غيرت صفات الشخصيه ولم تغير الشخصيه نفسها


 
اولا : قلت لك ناقشيني في المثال اولا ، ولا تطبيقه على الله الان 

ثانيا : تقولين انني في المثال ، قمت بتغيير صفات الشخصية ولم اغير الشخصية .

وهذا خطأ ....

لان انا انسان واحد ن ولي ثلاث شخصيات مختلفة .

بمعنى : ما افعله مع زوجتي لا افعله مع ابني او ابي ، هل هذا تغيير صفات ام تغيير شخصية ؟؟؟

ثالثا : هذه ليست صفات مختلفة ، فانا نفس الانسان ، صفاتي هي نفس الصفات طويل القامة معتدل القوام ، اسمر البشرة ، بني الشعر ، بني العينين . الصفات لم تختلف في الشخصيات الثلاث . المختلف هو ( شخصيتي ) والشخصية ليست الصفات ولكنها تعيينات الوظائف ( ما افعله مع زوجتي لا افعله مع ابني ) واضح ؟؟؟

رابعا : اعتقد انه واضح من المثال انني لست 3 انسان ولكني انسان واحد له 3 شخصيات او تعيينات او وظائف .

هل الامر واضح ام لازال هناك اعتراض على المثال ؟؟؟


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> اولا : قلت لك ناقشيني في المثال اولا ، ولا تطبيقه على الله الان
> 
> ثانيا : تقولين انني في المثال ، قمت بتغيير صفات الشخصية ولم اغير الشخصية .
> 
> ...



مثالك هذا ليس تغيير شخصيه بل هو تغيير سلوك 

افهم يا استاذ نيو مان 
فمستحيل ان تقول انك موجود في مكان وترسل سلوكك وصفاتك الى مكان اخر  لتؤدي المهمه التي تريد ان تقوم بها؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! هذا لا يعقله عاقل ابداااااااا
ام  عندك انفصال في شخصيتك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اليس كذلك


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> مثالك هذا ليس تغيير شخصيه بل هو تغيير سلوك
> 
> افهم يا استاذ نيو مان
> فمستحيل ان تقول انك موجود في مكان وترسل سلوكك وصفاتك الى مكان اخر لتؤدي المهمه التي تريد ان تقوم بها؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! هذا لا يعقله عاقل ابداااااااا
> ...


 
ولا تغيير سلوك 

فالصدق والطاعة والمحبة والتفاهم ، كلها لم تتغير في الثلاث شخصيات التي اتعامل فيها ( كاب او ابن او زوج ) 

قلت لك ناقشيني في المثال الانساني ، ولا تطبقيه على الله الان ، هل هذا طلب صعب ؟؟؟

مرة اخرى اقرأي المثال وناقشيني فيه بعيدا عن محاولة تطبيقه على الله .

هذا المثال للتوضيح فقط ، لتقريب الفكرة الى ذهن الانسان الذي يطلب دائما شيء واقعي ملموس ، لكي يفهم الامور الروحية المخفية عن العيون والاذهان البشرية ( هناك عيون واذهان روحية ).

لا تحاول تطبيق المثال على الله ، انا فقط اكتبه لكي اثبت لك انه حتى انسانيا ، للعقل البشري ، فانه يقبل ان الانسان ( ثالوث في واحد ) ، فاذا كان العقل البشري يقبل هذا بشريا ، فكيف لا يقبله روحيا عن الله ؟؟؟

انا انسان واحد فقط :

ولكن في البيت انا (شخصية او شخص) عائلي 
وفي العمل (شخصية او شخص ) ملتزم 
ومع الاصدقاء (شخصية او شخص ) مرح 

او نفس المثال بصورة او طريقة اخرى 

انا انسان واحد فقط 
مع ابي (شخصية مشابهة له وخاضعة ومحبة)
مع ابني ( شخصية محبة وحازمة ومربية )
مع زوجتي (شخصية محبة وعاطفية ومتعاونة)


هل في المثالين انا ثلاث من البشر ، ثلاث من المخلوقات ، ثلاث من الناس - ام - انسان واحد له ثلاث شخصيات اساسية في تكوينه كانسان واحد ، ثلاث تعيينات تجعل مني الكائن الفريد المميز عن باقي الكائنات ؟؟؟

وهل اذا تعاملت معي او ناديتني باي شخصية ، فهل لا اجيبك واقول لك ينبغي ان تكلمني في الشخصية الاخرى ؟؟

الخلاصة : هذه ليست اختلاف في الانسان ، ولي اختلاف في الصفات ، وليس اختلاف في السلوك ، هذا اختلاف في الشخصية ، فهل اذا كان لي 3 شخصيات (بالانجليزي واليوناني χαρακτήρ _charaktēr_ ) ، هذا يجعلني 3 انسان مختلفين ؟؟؟

http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Hbr&c=1&v=1&t=KJV#conc/3


----------



## محبه لرسولها (29 يناير 2010)

> > الخلاصة : هذه ليست اختلاف في الانسان ، ولي اختلاف في الصفات ، وليس اختلاف في السلوك ، هذا اختلاف في الشخصية ، فهل اذا كان لي 3 شخصيات (بالانجليزي واليوناني χαρακτήρ charaktēr ) ، هذا يجعلني 3 انسان مختلفين ؟؟؟



كيف ذلك ثلاث انسان مختلفين لان بك هذه الصفات فكم صفه انت تمتلك تعالا نعد 



> > فالصدق والطاعة والمحبة والتفاهم



الصدق انسان
والطاعه انسان
والمحبه انسان
والتفاهم انسان 
اذن انت اربعه انسان في بعض يعني ممكن نلاقيك ارسلت الصدق ليتجسد انسان في مكان ليصدق
وفي نفس التوقيت لو رحت مكان نلا قي التفاهم تجسد انسان وذهب ليقوي الصدق ليكون معه ليحل مشكلة ما
وفي نفس الوقت لو رحت مكان اخر في نفس التوقيت نلاقي طاعتك تجسدت انسان لتشهد ذلك الخلاف وتقول هذا صحيح وهذا خطا
وانت قاعد في مكانك ومتحركتش  ارسلت صفاتك للاماكن دي 

ما هذا اين العقل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!1


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> كيف ذلك ثلاث انسان مختلفين لان بك هذه الصفات فكم صفه انت تمتلك تعالا نعد
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
قلت لك اتركي الان الكلام عن الله او التجسد ، كلميني على المثال الذي وضعته لك

من الواضح ان ردك لا يرد على المثال ،لانني قلت لك ان الصفات ( الصدق والطاعة والمحبة والتفاهم ) موجودة في كل شخصية من شخصياتي الثلاث ( الاب والابن والزوج ) .

اذا الشخصيات الثلاث شيء مختلف تماما عن صفاتي او سلوكياتي .

واكرر المثال مرة اخرى وارجو الرد عليه وليس على كلام في خيالك انت .


انا انسان واحد فقط 
مع ابي (شخصية مشابهة له وخاضعة ومحبة)
مع ابني ( شخصية محبة وحازمة ومربية )
مع زوجتي (شخصية محبة وعاطفية ومتعاونة)


هل في المثال انا ثلاث من البشر ، ثلاث من المخلوقات ، ثلاث من الناس - ام - انسان واحد له ثلاث شخصيات اساسية في تكوينه كانسان واحد ، ثلاث تعيينات تجعل مني الكائن الفريد المميز عن باقي الكائنات ؟؟؟

هذه ليست 3 صفات (او 3 مجموعات من الصفات ) فانا نفس الانسان بنفس الصفات ، طويل القامة ، معتدل القوام ،اسمر البشرة ، نفس لون الشعر والعينين

وهذه ليست 3 سلوك مختلف ، فانا نفس الانسان بنفس طريقة واسلوب السلوك وطريقة الكلام والصدق والطاعة والخضوع في كل حال من الثلاث ( اب وابن وزوج ) نفس الانسان ، بنفس الصفات ونفس السلوك ، ولكن 3 شخصيات مختلفة

​

فهل هذا يجعلني 3 اناس مختلفين ، وهل اذا تعاملت معي او ناديتني باي شخصية ، فهل لا اجيبك واقول لك ينبغي ان تكلمني في الشخصية الاخرى ؟؟
​ 
في انتظار ردك بموضوعية وفهم ، ولا داعي للتشنج والعصبية والرد في كلام لم اقله ، او لا يمت للمثال بصلة.

تفضلي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

> والله الهنا والهكم واحد هو الله



من فمك ادينك

اله واااااااااااااااااحد هوا الله شوفي قولتيها ازاي

بس

سلام


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> انا انسان واحد فقط
> مع ابي (شخصية مشابهة له وخاضعة ومحبة)
> مع ابني ( شخصية محبة وحازمة ومربية )
> مع زوجتي (شخصية محبة وعاطفية ومتعاونة)​
> ...


 

من الواضح اذا ، ان المثال البشري العادي يستطيع قبول ان انسان واحد له 3 ( شخصوص او شخصيات او ذاوت او جوهر ) ومع هذا فهو انسان واحد .

فكم وكم الله الذي لا نستطيع ان نستوعبه بعقولنا المحدودة ، اذا كان المثل استقام على الانسان ولم يرفضه العقل ، فهل نستطيع الا ان نقول ان الله اعظم من الانسان واعلى واكبر واقدر من الانسان ، فاذا اعلن عن نفسه انه الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم ، هل نقول له ( لا انت كاذب ، انت لست كذلك ) ؟؟؟

قال الرب يسوع المسيح :

(وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.)(متى 28: 19) 
هو اسم واحد لاله واحد ، اعلن عن ذاته ( الآب والابن والروح القدس ) 

جاء اللاهوتيين واطلقوا على كل واحد لقب ( اقنوم ) هذا للشرح والتفسير ، فكما ان القرآن ليس فيه كلمة ( وحدانية الله ) ولكنه تعبير او مصطلح لغوي استخدمه المفسرون مستوحى من الفهم القرآني ، وكذلك الكتاب المقدس لا يحتوي على لفظ ( الثالوث ) ولكنه تعبير او مصطلح لغوي استخدمه اللاهوتيون او المفسرون مستوحى من الكتاب المقدس .

قليل من العقل والتدبر ، ومحاولة الفهم للعقيدة المسيحية من مصادرها ، لن تجدينا مشركين بل موحدين ولكن نقبل ونؤمن بما اعلنه الله عن ذاته .

وربنا يهدي


----------



## fredyyy (29 يناير 2010)

*تم نقل*
*المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع الى هذا الرابط *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119198


----------



## محبه لرسولها (30 يناير 2010)

> انا انسان واحد فقط
> مع ابي (شخصية مشابهة له وخاضعة ومحبة)
> مع ابني ( شخصية محبة وحازمة ومربية )
> مع زوجتي (شخصية محبة وعاطفية ومتعاونة)







> فهل هذا يجعلني 3 اناس مختلفين ، وهل اذا تعاملت معي او ناديتني باي شخصية ، فهل لا اجيبك واقول لك ينبغي ان تكلمني في الشخصية الاخرى ؟؟



هل معنى ذلك انك تستطيع اتقول لا اله الا الاب فقط


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> هل معنى ذلك انك تستطيع اتقول لا اله الا الاب فقط




قبل الدخول الى الآب والإبن والروح القدس ، هل اصبح المثال مقبولا ومنطقيا ! ؟؟

لو نعم ، يبقى نكمل فى الموضوع 
لو لا ، نكمل شرح للمثال !


----------



## محبه لرسولها (30 يناير 2010)

نعم المثال مقبول لو استطعتم ان تقولوا لا اله الا الاب فقط
او لا اله الا الابن فقط
اولا اله الا الروح القدس فقط


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> نعم المثال مقبول لو استطعتم ان تقولوا لا اله الا الاب فقط
> او لا اله الا الابن فقط
> اولا اله الا الروح القدس فقط



ملحوظة : بلاش تشتيت !

انا اسأل عن المثال المجرد من اى ارتباط الآن

هل وصل ام لا ! ؟؟


----------



## محبه لرسولها (30 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> ملحوظة : بلاش تشتيت !
> 
> انا اسأل عن المثال المجرد من اى ارتباط الآن
> 
> هل وصل ام لا ! ؟؟



لا لسا موصلش لو مقدرتوش تقولوا  لا اله الا الاب فقط

اجابتي واضحه ومفيش تشتيت خالص


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> لا لسا موصلش لو مقدرتوش تقولوا  لا اله الا الاب فقط
> 
> اجابتي واضحه ومفيش تشتيت خالص



إذا ما الذى يعثرك فى المثال ؟


----------



## محبه لرسولها (30 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> إذا ما الذى يعثرك فى المثال ؟



انت مش قادر تقول لا اله الا الاب ولا ايه ؟؟!!

ما انت بتقول لا اله الا الابن (المسيح ) فقط

هو ينفع ولا مينفعش ؟؟؟؟

لو ينفع هفهم المثال كويس


----------



## محبه لرسولها (30 يناير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> من فمك ادينك
> 
> اله واااااااااااااااااحد هوا الله شوفي قولتيها ازاي
> 
> ...



الله اله واحد مش اب وابن وروح قدس


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> انت مش قادر تقول لا اله الا الاب ولا ايه ؟؟!!
> 
> ما انت بتقول لا اله الا الابن (المسيح ) فقط
> 
> ...


*
نكرر بلاش تشتيت 
انا اتحدث على المثال ، هل يوجد به مشكلة لديكى ام انه مقبول عقلا ! ؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> الله اله واحد مش اب وابن وروح قدس



ليه يا قمر كدا مانتي لسه قايله من شويه الهنا و الهكم واحد هنرجع في كلامنا ههههههههههههه


----------



## epsalmos (30 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> الله اله واحد مش اب وابن وروح قدس



*كيف ؟؟

اليس الهك عاقل برضه ؟؟؟

اليس الهك حى ؟؟؟

اليس الهك موجود ؟؟؟


هذا هو الهنا ... ان كان الهك ينقصه هذه الصفات ليست مشكلتنا و لن يستطيع احد ان يكملها له
​*


----------



## محبه لرسولها (30 يناير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> ليه يا قمر كدا مانتي لسه قايله من شويه الهنا و الهكم واحد هنرجع في كلامنا ههههههههههههه



اللي اقصده ان الهي هو الهكم بس انتم مش مؤمنين بيه يا قمر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 يناير 2010)

من كتاب المسيح اله ام انسان للقس عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير





> & مبدئيا نقول أن الله فوق الحس أو الجنس ، فالله بطبيعته وجوهره غير مولود أو والد ، لم يلد ولم يولد ، فالله نور " الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة " (1يو5:1) ، " الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه الذي له الكرامة والقدرة الأبدية آمين " (1تي 16:6) ، والله روح " الله روح " (يو24:4) ، والله واحد ، كائن في الكون وحده ، ليس معه أو مثله أو شبيه به أحد ولا إله آخر معه ولا غيره ولا قبله أو بعده هو الأول والآخر وليس إله غيره ؛ " الرب هو الإله ليس آخر سواه " (تث35:4) ، " أنا الأول وأنا الآخر ولا اله غيري " (اش6:44) ، " هل يوجد اله غيري " (اش8:44) ، أنا الرب وليس آخر لا اله سواي " (اش5:45) ، " وحدك الله وليس آخر ليس اله " (اش14:45) ، " إليس أنا الرب ولا اله آخر غيري اله 000 ليس سواي " (21:45) ، " لأني أنا الله وليس آخر الإله وليس مثلي " (اش9:46) ، " ليس اله آخر إلا واحدا " (1كو4:8) ، " أني أنا هو قبلي لم يصور اله وبعدي لا يكون " (اش10:43) . فالله أزلي أبدي لا بداية له ولا نهاية . ولم يوجد أصلا بالتوالد إنما هو الموجود الذاتي ، الموجود بذاته دون أن يوجده أحد لأنه هو موجد كل الخليقة ، خالقها ومدبرها .
> 
> ولكنه موجود كامل في ذاته ، فيه الحياة وفيه العقل ، فهو موجود بذاته عاقل بعقله حي بروحه ، وخاصية الوجود الذاتي في الذات الإلهية هي ما يسميها الله بالآب ، وخاصية العقل في ذات الله يسميها بالكلمة : كلمة الله والذي هو أيضا صورة الله ، فالله ناطق بكلمته ، ويسميها أيضا بالابن ، ابن الله ، وخاصية الحياة في الذات الإلهية يسميها بالروح ؛ الروح القدس أو روح الله ، روح الله القدوس . الله موجود بذاته ، ناطق بكلمته أو عاقل بعقله ، حي بروحه .
> 
> ...




و اقري الكتاب دا كمان

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112777


انا عارفه انك هتطنشي كالعاده ولا هتقري حاجه بس عملت الي عاليا هههههههههههههههه دي حاجات مفيده اوي

سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> اللي اقصده ان الهي هو الهكم بس انتم مش مؤمنين بيه يا قمر



طب ما احنا ممكن برضه يا روحي نقول انه الهنا و الهكم مش واحد و ان الهكم وهمي مافيش مشاكل يعني


----------



## محبه لرسولها (30 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *
> نكرر بلاش تشتيت
> انا اتحدث على المثال ، هل يوجد به مشكلة لديكى ام انه مقبول عقلا ! ؟*



طيب من الاحسن نستنى نيومان علشان يرد على اسالتي
لان مثالكم مش مقبول عقلا لو معرفتوش تردوا


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 يناير 2010)

اخت محبة لرسولها 

قلت لك اتركي الان الكلام عن الله او التجسد ، كلميني على المثال الذي وضعته لك



new_man قال:


> انا انسان واحد فقط
> مع ابي (شخصية مشابهة له وخاضعة ومحبة)
> مع ابني ( شخصية محبة وحازمة ومربية )
> مع زوجتي (شخصية محبة وعاطفية ومتعاونة)​
> ...


 
الان :

في هذا المثال ، ولنفترض ان اسمي ( نيومان) 
هل يمكن ان تقولي لا نيومان الا الزوج ؟؟؟
اذا كان نيومان الانسان هو الزوج وهو الاب وهو الابن !!!!

يمكنك ان تقولي لا انسان الا (نيومان) !!!

لانك اذا قلت لا انسان لا الزوج ، اصبح الزوج انسان ، والاب انسان ، والابن انسان ، نحن الان 3 أناس وليس انسان واحد !!!!

او اذا قلت : لا نيومان الا الزوج ، اذا اصبح نيومان الزوج غير نيومان الابن غير نيومان الاب ، ونحن الان امام ثلاثة نيومان وليس نيومان واحد !!!!!


اذا طلبك او سؤالك ، او (منطوق الشهادة ) لا يستقيم مع المثال ، فكيف تطلبين تطبيقه على الله ؟؟؟

الصحيح الذي يستقيم مع المثال ان نقول :

لا انسان الا نيومان .

هل هذا واضح ؟؟؟


----------



## محبه لرسولها (30 يناير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> طب ما احنا ممكن برضه يا روحي نقول انه الهنا و الهكم مش واحد و ان الهكم وهمي مافيش مشاكل يعني


قولي اللي تقوليه  يا عسل

 انتوا عندكوا ادله على ان الاله واحد احد لا يتجزا ولا يراه احد
واحنا مواصفات الهنا واحد احد ولا يتجزا ولا يراه احد ايضا 

فما هي مواصفات الهكم لنعرف من الاله الحقيقي ومن الاله الوهمي؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 يناير 2010)

ارجو ان تكلميني من المثال حتى الان ، وعندما تفهمين المثال تماما ، تعالي نطبقه على الله ، وسوف اكتب لك من الكتاب المقدس آية تشرح ما اقوله تماما ، فأنا لا اتكلم اي شيء من خيالي ، ولكني وضعت المثال الانساني للتقريب ، ولكن الحق الكتابي موجود .


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> طيب من الاحسن نستنى نيومان علشان يرد على اسالتي
> لان مثالكم مش مقبول عقلا لو معرفتوش تردوا




هو المثال فيه اى كلمة من المسيحية عشان ماتعرفيش تردى لما افصل المثال عن المسيحية ؟؟

على العموم الإجابة وصلت وهى : المثال صحيح 
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 يناير 2010)

اكرر الرد الذي اختفي في الصفحات الخلفية ، حتى لا يتحجج احد اننا لم نرد ...

اخت محبة لرسولها 

قلت لك اتركي الان الكلام عن الله او التجسد ، كلميني على المثال الذي وضعته لك



new_man قال:


> انا انسان واحد فقط
> مع ابي (شخصية مشابهة له وخاضعة ومحبة)
> مع ابني ( شخصية محبة وحازمة ومربية )
> مع زوجتي (شخصية محبة وعاطفية ومتعاونة)​
> ...


 
الان :

في هذا المثال ، ولنفترض ان اسمي ( نيومان) 
هل يمكن ان تقولي لا نيومان الا الزوج ؟؟؟
اذا كان نيومان الانسان هو الزوج وهو الاب وهو الابن !!!!

يمكنك ان تقولي لا انسان الا (نيومان) !!!

لانك اذا قلت لا انسان لا الزوج ، اصبح الزوج انسان ، والاب انسان ، والابن انسان ، نحن الان 3 أناس وليس انسان واحد !!!!

او اذا قلت : لا نيومان الا الزوج ، اذا اصبح نيومان الزوج غير نيومان الابن غير نيومان الاب ، ونحن الان امام ثلاثة نيومان وليس نيومان واحد !!!!!


اذا طلبك او سؤالك ، او (منطوق الشهادة ) لا يستقيم مع المثال ، فكيف تطلبين تطبيقه على الله ؟؟؟

الصحيح الذي يستقيم مع المثال ان نقول :

لا انسان الا نيومان .

هل هذا واضح ؟؟؟


----------



## محبه لرسولها (30 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> اكرر الرد الذي اختفي في الصفحات الخلفية ، حتى لا يتحجج احد اننا لم نرد ...
> 
> اخت محبة لرسولها
> 
> ...



قلت لك المثال واضح ان اجبت على السؤال فقط

هل تستطيع ان تقول لا اله الا الاب فقط

كما تقول ان لا اله الا الابن  ( المسيح ) فقط 

اجبني لو سمحت فسؤالي واضح


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 

الموضوع تشعب أكثر من اللازم
شرحنا الثالوث و الإيمان المسيحي، هل هناك سؤال آخر لنجيب عليه؟
نحن لسنا هنا لنجبر أحد على الإيمان بشئ، بل الشرح هو مهمتنا

أعطي فرصة أخيرة لصاحبة الموضوع


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> قولي اللي تقوليه  يا عسل
> 
> انتوا عندكوا ادله على ان الاله واحد احد لا يتجزا ولا يراه احد
> واحنا مواصفات الهنا واحد احد ولا يتجزا ولا يراه احد ايضا
> ...



المواصفات موجوده في الموضوع كله و بلاش العجز العقلي بتاعك دا و غير كدا لو انتي متاكده كدا خشي ردي علي الشبهات في المنتدي الاسلامي رد رد يعني مش دفاع و خلاص

و لو زودتي عن كدا يا حلوه انتي عارفه اخرتك ايه 

ركزي في الموضوع و لمي الدور يا حلوه

انتي داخله تسئلي و طالبه الشرح يبقي بلاش تتامري بقي علي بيشرحولك و تعامليهم اكنهم شغالين عندك و تتكلمي بالاماره

افتكر واضح

سلام


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2010)

الموضوع طرحه موحد مسلم و هو الذي يستمر به
الاخ محبه لرسولها، لا تدخلي نفسك في مواضيع ليست لك. اي رد قادم لك سيتم حذفه.
إن اردتي الإستفسار، افتحي موضوعك الخاص بك


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> قلت لك المثال واضح ان اجبت على السؤال فقط
> 
> هل تستطيع ان تقول لا اله الا الاب فقط
> 
> ...


 

*اختي لماذا اللف والدوران ،قلت لك انا لا اتكلم عن الله الان انا اتكلم عن المثال :*

*ارجو ان تجيبي على كلامي عن المثال .*

في هذا المثال ، ولنفترض ان اسمي ( نيومان) 
هل يمكن ان تقولي لا نيومان الا الزوج ؟؟؟
اذا كان نيومان هو نفس الانسان هو الزوج وهو الاب وهو الابن !!!!

يمكنك ان تقولي لا انسان الا (نيومان) !!!

لانك اذا قلت لا انسان لا الزوج ، اصبح الزوج انسان ، والاب انسان ، والابن انسان ، نحن الان 3 أناس وليس انسان واحد !!!!

او اذا قلت : لا نيومان الا الزوج ، اذا اصبح نيومان الزوج غير نيومان الابن غير نيومان الاب ، ونحن الان امام ثلاثة نيومان وليس نيومان واحد !!!!!


اذا طلبك او سؤالك ، او (منطوق الشهادة ) لا يستقيم مع المثال ، فكيف تطلبين تطبيقه على الله ؟؟؟

الصحيح الذي يستقيم مع المثال ان نقول :

لا انسان الا نيومان .

هل هذا واضح ؟؟؟


اكرر ما قاله الاخ الحبيب MyRock 

نحن لا نفرض عليك ايماننا، ولكننا نشرح ان ايماننا مقبول عقليا ومنطقيا ، وهذا الحوار اكبر دليل واثبات ان الكلام المنطقي لم تستطيعي ان تردي عليه وتحاولي ان تهربي من الحوار .

واكرر : ناقشي المثال ، وعندما ننتهي منه ، سآتي لك بالدليل على ان كلامي هو من الكتاب المقدس عن الله .


----------



## محبه لرسولها (30 يناير 2010)

خلاص انتهيت من الاسئله يمكنكم غلق الموضوع


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> خلاص انتهيت من الاسئله يمكنكم غلق الموضوع


 

واضح ان المثال الانساني الذي اعطيناه لم تستطيعي له صدا او ردا ، فاذا كانت الامور الانسانية مقبولة عقليا ، فلماذا لا نقبل الامور الروحية عن الله والتي لم نراها ، والتي نعرفها فقط من اعلان الله عن ذاته ؟؟

اترك الموضوع شاهدا عليك .


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2010)

محبه لرسولها قال:


> خلاص انتهيت من الاسئله يمكنكم غلق الموضوع


 

الموضوع ليس موضوعك ليُغلق بطلبك.


----------



## الروح النارى (3 فبراير 2010)

*شـــكراااً لجميع المشااااركين*
*بحث رااائع عن كلمة أقنوم*
*أتمنى تثبيت الموضوع*
​


----------



## موحد مسلم (10 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*آىسف علي غيابي عن متابعة الموضوع هذه الفترة وقد رأيت تحوله بصورة سريعه حتي وصل الي صفحات عديده*
*واشكر كل من قام بالرد و التحاور في الموضوع*
*ولكن لي مداخله ارجو منكم سعة صدركم والا تعتبروني ضيف ثقيل*
*أولا بالنسبه لمثل الشمس ومالها من حرارة وضوء فالشمس تحتوي علي الاف المركبات الاخري والتي تتفاعل مع بعضها البعض حتي تخرج لنا الحرارة والضوء ثم ان الشمس تأتي وتغيب او تشرق وتغرب فمهما كان هذا سواء مثل للتقريب او غيره فال يصح مقارنة الخالق بمخلوق حتي لو كان لتقريب الشرح*
*ثانيا هناك من يقول انه لا حرارة بدون نار مع ان هذا علميا خاطئ فما هو حال التكييفات التي تولد لنا الحرارة عن طريق الكهرباء هل هذا يحتاج نار حتي تتولد الحرارة لا بالطبع وايضا بالنسبه للنور يمكن توليده عن طريق الكهرباء وبالطبع ايضا لا يصح مقارنة الاله بالنار وصفاتها وثالوثيتها*

*أخيرا اتمني ان يكون الحوار عن الله خاص بالله فقط وبصفاته فقط وبالادله من كتابكم المقدس فقط وليس أدله انسانية ولا ادله فلسفيه للتقريب او ما شابه ذلك*
*بمعني*
*ان الله الاب والابن والروح القدس هم ثلاثه ولكنهم واحد كيف تثبتون ذلك من الكتاب المقدس ؟*
*اين توجد كلمة الاقانيم الثلاثه من الكتاب المقدس ؟*
*مرة اخري ارجو عدم مقارنة الخالق بالمخلوق ولنتكلم عن الخالق فقط *
*الخالق الذي ااذا اراد شيئا ان يقول له كن فيكون دون ان يكون له صفات انسانيه*
*الخالق المنزه عن عباده وعن مخلوقاته*
*الخالق البائن في خلقه وفي قدرته *
*وشكرا*


----------



## youhnna (10 فبراير 2010)

*فى رسالة يوحنا الاولى اصحاح 5 وعدد 7:
فان الذين يشهدون فى السماء هم ثلاثة الاب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد
وفى انجيل يوحنا اصحاح واحد وعدد واحد:
فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله
وفى انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 15 والاعداد 26 و27:
يقول السيد المسيح:ومتى جاء المعزي الذى سارسله انا اليكم(سلطة يسوع فى ارسال الروح القدس)
من الاب ينبثق(الروح القدس المنبثق من الاب) فهو يشهد لى وتشهدون انتم ايضا
لانكم معى من الابتداء(ابتداء خدمة المسيح بالجسد)
الا يوضح الكتاب المقدس هنا الاقانيم يا اخ موحد
ثم فى يوحنا 1:17 يقول:تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال:
ايها الاب مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا
الا يظهر لك كل هذا ان الله تبارك اسمة مثلث الاقانيم الاب والابن والروح القدس
فى سفر التكوين يقول الله لنعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا
والانسان الكائن الاسمى بين مخلوقات الله
له جسد ونفس وروح
الجسد هو الشكل المادى للانسان
النفس هى كينونة الانسان الحية
الروح هى كينونة الانسان التى لاتموت
والثلاثة فى واحد وعندما تموت النفس يموت الجسد وتنتقل الروح الى موضع انتظارها
كونك ياخ موحد تعترض على التشبيهات من منطلق لايشبه الخالق بالمخلوق
فكيف تريد ان يفهم عقلك
الكتاب المقدس لاتصدقه والتشبيهات تعيبها
فاذ كان لك اقتناع مسبق بشىء ماء ولاتريد ان تفهم غيرة
فاعتقد ان المجادلات العقيمة تستهلكك والاخوة الذين يردون عليك​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2010)

> فاذ كان لك اقتناع مسبق بشىء ماء ولاتريد ان تفهم غيرة
> فاعتقد ان المجادلات العقيمة تستهلكك والاخوة الذين يردون عليك



صح...


----------



## السيل الجرار (15 فبراير 2010)

* القس (توفيق جيد ) يعترض على هذه فلسفات تفسير التثليث قائلاً :
" إن تسمية الثالوث باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس تعتبر أعماقاً إلهية وأسراراً سماوية لا يجوز لنا أن نتفلسف في تفكيكها وتحليلها ، ونلصق بها أفكاراً من عنديّاتنا "، 
ويقول أيضاً في كتابه (سر الأزل ) : 
" إن الثالوث سر يصعب فهمه وإدراكه ، وإن من يحاول إدراك سر الثالوث تمام الإدراك كمن يحاول وضع مياه المحيط كلها في كفه! "
..
*​


----------



## السيل الجرار (15 فبراير 2010)

*إذن لابد أن يكون الكلام عن الثالوث بعيدًا عن الفلسفات العقلية *
*هذا فضلاً عن أن هذه الفلسفات عليها اعتراضي**ات كث**رة أيضًا*
*.. *​


----------



## انت الفادي (15 فبراير 2010)

السيل الجرار قال:


> *إذن لابد أن يكون الكلام عن الثالوث بعيدًا عن الفلسفات العقلية *
> *هذا فضلاً عن أن هذه الفلسفات عليها اعتراضي**ات كث**رة أيضًا*
> *.. *​


*هذا هو المسلم كما اعتدنا عليه..
اشرحوا لي و لا تشرحوا لي في نفس الوقت..
اريد ان افهم و لكني لا اريد ان افهم في نفس الوقت.

عزيزي ماذا تريد بالضبط؟؟؟ تريد ان تفهم ام لا؟؟
لا يوجد فلسفات في الموضوع..
اما بخصوص قول القس توفيق جيد ( و ان صح النقل)
فهو يتكلم عن شئ اخر عن ما نتكلم عنه هنا..
حدد موقفك اولا: هل تريد ان تفهم ام لا؟
اذا كانت اجابتك بنعم اريد ان فهم.. 
اذن قف امام المرإة و تأمل نفسك قليلا.. ثم ادخل هنا مرة اخري و اسئل.. ما كان يجب عليك ان تراه في المرإة..
بعدها ستجد الاجابة سهلة و لطيفة و منطقية.
تحياتي.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2010)

*طبعا منقدرش ندرك اسرار الله بكل دقة *
*نحن نعرف مااعلنه الله عن نفسه فقط*
*ومش محتاج فلسفات محتاج تبسيط للتقريب الى عقلك *
*ثانيا اللى يتهم اتهام زى الوثنية يجيب الدليل وهو جاى*
*فى وثنيات قالت ان الاله الواحد كائن ناطق حى*
*دا شغل استعباط*


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 فبراير 2010)

السيل الجرار قال:


> *القس (توفيق جيد ) يعترض على هذه فلسفات تفسير التثليث قائلاً :*​
> *" إن تسمية الثالوث باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس تعتبر أعماقاً إلهية وأسراراً سماوية لا يجوز لنا أن نتفلسف في تفكيكها وتحليلها ، ونلصق بها أفكاراً من عنديّاتنا "، *
> *ويقول أيضاً في كتابه (سر الأزل ) : *
> *" إن الثالوث سر يصعب فهمه وإدراكه ، وإن من يحاول إدراك سر الثالوث تمام الإدراك كمن يحاول وضع مياه المحيط كلها في كفه! "*
> *..*​


 

الاخ المسلم الفاضل : السيل الجرار 

الاعتراض كما تراه هو التدخل بالشرح الانساني فيما قد ينسب الى الله ما ليس فيه .

الاعتراض كما تراه اذا ليس اعتراض على ان الله اعلن عن نفسه ( الآب والابن والروح القدس ) هذا ثالوث واضح ، هو يعترض على تفكيكها وتحليلها بصورة انسانية .

فلا داعي ان تنسب الى القس ما لم يقله .

الاعتراف بان الله ثالوث ( الآب والابن والروح القدس ) معلن في الكتاب المقدس ومن ينكره فهو ينكر ايمانه المسيحي .


----------



## الروح النارى (16 فبراير 2010)

موحد مسلم قال:


> *فال يصح مقارنة الخالق بمخلوق حتي لو كان لتقريب الشرح*
> *ا*


 
* أخى موحد مسلم*
*لاأعرف من أين أتيت بذاك الفكر*
*المقارنة بين شيئان لابد ان يكونا من نفس الجنس*
*بين التشابه و الأختلاف بينهم*
*أما الأمثلة فهى أدلة عقلية لاغير لشرح وتفسير*
* الثالوث فى الواحد *
*و الواحد فى الثالوث*​


----------



## الروح النارى (16 فبراير 2010)

موحد مسلم قال:


> *أولا بالنسبه لمثل الشمس ومالها من حرارة وضوء فالشمس تحتوي علي الاف المركبات الاخري والتي تتفاعل مع بعضها البعض حتي تخرج لنا الحرارة والضوء ثم ان الشمس تأتي وتغيب او تشرق وتغرب فمهما كان هذا سواء مثل للتقريب او غيره فال يصح مقارنة الخالق بمخلوق حتي لو كان لتقريب الشرح*
> *ثانيا هناك من يقول انه لا حرارة بدون نار مع ان هذا علميا خاطئ فما هو حال التكييفات التي تولد لنا الحرارة عن طريق الكهرباء هل هذا يحتاج نار حتي تتولد الحرارة لا بالطبع وايضا بالنسبه للنور يمكن توليده عن طريق الكهرباء وبالطبع ايضا لا يصح مقارنة الاله بالنار وصفاتها وثالوثيتها*


 

*قولك هذا*  يعنى لم تستوعب المقصود
فمثال الشمس المقصود به أدراك
 ثالوث فى واحد
وواحد فى ثالوث
وليس مقارنة بين الخالق و المخلوق
ونكرر المثال بطريقة أخرى فالشمس ظاهرة لنا وندركها بعقولنا وحواسنا
1- الشمس فى السماء
2- الشمس ترسل شعاع الضوء لينير الأرض
3- الشمس تبعث الحرارة لتدفء الأرض
لذا السؤال هنا
هل يمكن ان يوجد شعاع ضوء ينير الأرض بدون وجود الشمس ؟!
هل يمكن حرارة تدفء الأرض بدون وجود الشمس ؟!
هل يمكن أن تدرك وجود الشمس فى السماء بدون شعاع الضوء الصادر منها لينير الأرض ؟ !
هل يمكن أن يمكن تدرك  وجود الشمس فى السماء بدون الحرارة المنبعثة تدفء الأرض ؟!​


----------



## الروح النارى (16 فبراير 2010)

موحد مسلم قال:


> *أخيرا اتمني ان يكون الحوار عن الله خاص بالله فقط وبصفاته فقط ...... وليس أدله انسانية ولا ادله فلسفيه للتقريب او ما شابه ذلك*


 

*أخى موحد *
*أرجو المعذرة فى سؤالى هذا *
*نعلم جميعاً أنه يوجد ملحدون لايؤمنون بوجود الله *
*كيف تثبت لهم أن الله موجود وهو خالقهم*
*بدون أن يدركوا وجود الله *
*فما هى أدلتك لهم على وجود الله*​


----------



## السيل الجرار (18 فبراير 2010)

*عمومًا عندي من أقوال القساوسة ما يؤيد ما ذكرتُ تصريحًا ..
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 فبراير 2010)

هل مثل ما قلت سابقا .. واتضح فيه عدم فهمك ..؟؟؟
عزيزى .. هذا المنتدى للناضجين ..

مبدأك خاطئ .. المصدر هو الكتاب المقدس ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 فبراير 2010)

السيل الجرار قال:


> *عمومًا عندي من أقوال القساوسة ما يؤيد ما ذكرتُ تصريحًا ..*


 
الكتاب المقدس ليس حكرا علي الاباء القساوسه

لكل مؤمن حق قراءه الكتاب المقدس و دراسته و فهمه 

القساوسه لا يحتكرون علما كما تظن

سلام


----------

